# Losing by the tens



## Golden Horse

Anyone want to sign up to lose 10 pounds??

10 little pounds is easy peasy, and in 10 pounds time I will be back at what I consider my top riding weight....although I have ridden heavier, go figure. 

So I have 10 pounds to lose, and then another, and again, etc, to many to worry about, such a big number it's scary, so 10 pounds it is.

I pledge to lose 10 pounds, by continuing to finish the Medifast meals I have in the cupboard, and by increasing (which means start)my exercise routine.

I refuse to set a timeline for losing, as long as I stick to the diet I will lose, but I can't MAKE my body shed on my terms.


Feel free to join up


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm in!


----------



## Golden Horse

To be in you need to 

Pledge 10 pounds

Tell us how you are going to lose it

Promise to update progress at least once a week

Sound fair?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Most definitely.

I pledge to lose 10 pounds by watching what I eat, and exercising! At least running 1 mile a day. (Hopefully twice a day!) 

I will update at least once a week.


----------



## Country Woman

Sign me up too 
I pledge to lose 10lbs


----------



## farmpony84

OK. I'll pledge to attempt to lose 10 lbs. I will weigh myself tonight and let you know where I am starting from. I started doing sit-ups just yesterday and while I'm embarrassed to admit that it was all I could do to complete 30 (yes 30 is all I could do)... I did it. I also did 30 push-ups. I got up this morning and did it again! I'm going to try to do it tonight as well. So I'll try 30 sit-ups twice a day (and push-ups) and I'll try to walk at least 3 times a week.

I'm going to try to lose the weight by eating more healthy as I am a fried food and butter fanatic....


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

i pledge to loose 10 pounds by getting off my behind and walking at least 20 minutes a day and watching what i eat and update once a week


----------



## Fellpony

I pledge to lose 10 lbs 

by walking around the boundry of my 9 acre paddocks three times every day with my dog. And watching what I eat.

( the farmer will think I have lost the plot lol )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm in too GH! I'll pledge to lose 10. (And hopefully another 10 after that!) I'd really like to get into my favorite pair of old broken in jeans. 

I've already started, but I'm doing it by using my elliptical trainer for 45 minutes every night. I am also playing Wii Dance with my kiddo. I will also give up my one Coke a day :-(


----------



## Golden Horse

Looks like a promising start, lets get this 10 pounds BEAT


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm in. Pledge to lose 10, maybe another 10 after that (which would be back to my pre-mature and over 40 weight)...

Approach - eat at home, instead of catching meals wherever I am, pay attention to carbs, and get some walks in. I'll try to remember to update weekly. 

Great idea.


----------



## Tnavas

I'll be there 10 x 10 - I need to lose an awful lot - so far 14ibs have left and many more to go.

It's great h aving these forums to post on as it feels like support that is always positive and doesn't make you feel bad by saying " I thought you were on a diet" everytime you eat something.

I'm currently sipping my meal replacer - choc flavour!


----------



## Golden Horse

That is what makes me laugh at the moment, I had just got myself weaned onto healthy foods, then I decided to use up my meal replacements, so I'm living on sweet stuff it seems


----------



## Fellpony

I have been eating really healthy for five months now but its the half term hols and my daughter and her friend are staying and keep buying potatoe chips and cadburies creme eggs and my will power went out the window lol

So I will start my plan to lose my first 10lbs weigh in once they have gone home. I love that your forum is the the only forum that has a plus sized forum. Well done. I feel I am not judged here. 

And there is lots of support for all the riders here


----------



## xxdanioo

I pledge as well. I will watch what I eat, and I am bringing the wii home tomorrow so I can start on the wii fit again! Also I will continue to walk everywhere with Walter (yay ground work!).


----------



## Golden Horse

Mmmm best get my Easter order sent to the UK, get my son to send some good English recipe Cadbury chocolate out so I can get my fix:lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I pledge to loose 10 pounds also. I plan to give up my glass of wine on most nights and go to my exercise class in the morning. NO CARBS TOO!!!

Starting tomorrow, right now going out to dinner for Valentines with hubby.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I pledge to lose 10 pounds! I have already lost 40, so whats another 10. ;-)

I will watch what i eat, no Pepsi(so hard for me, i love Pepsi). I will cotinue to walk my dog for an hour everyday and walk around round the store at least 20 times when I'm working, I work at Michaels(craft store).


----------



## Tnavas

I promise to walk round the block at least daily - maybe more - with the dog! and to ride my horse for longer time. Today I worked her twice - she needs to lose weight too! When I think how much better I feel for losing the first 14lbs I am really looking forward to losing more.


----------



## kitten_Val

I'm not gonna pledge :wink: , but my mom keeps insisting I have to start weighting at least once/week now. :-| 

When I try to lose I cut-off the dinner, limit the portions, try to eat/substitute with carrots and apples when hungry, and try to walk more. I don't exercise really (because unless you cut the amount all lbs will come back as long as you can't exercise anymore (because of time or health constraints)).


----------



## farmpony84

I am on day five of 30 sit ups per day (sad that thirty is all I can muster right now...)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I'm in! I pledge to lose 10 lbs. I have actually pledged this with my aunt, my mom and my matron of honor as of last week. I have a wedding in november, and a bridal shower in March. I am on a weight loss supplement (Apidexin- I have taken this before an lost 23 lbs in 3 months) and I'm eating healthy. I am 2 lbs down so far.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*Starting Right NOW!!!*


----------



## Jumper12

Im in! Going to the gym 6days/week and riding almost everyday! i'll let you know when my clothes feel looser


----------



## farmpony84

ok so... I did do my sit ups this morning but when I got to work I was grumpy so I got a cresscent with bacon and egg. I just went down to a going away and had a donut. Not doing so hot today.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

farmpony84 said:


> ok so... I did do my sit ups this morning but when I got to work I was grumpy so I got a cresscent with bacon and egg. I just went down to a going away and had a donut. Not doing so hot today.


You can always start tomorrow, That's what I always said. 

Not anymore. I was the oldest and the fattest person in exercise class today and* I am sick of it!!!!*


----------



## Golden Horse

Don't feel bad FarmPony, just don't trash the whole day for a shaky start, yesterday the day started bad, ended bad, but was OK in the middle, I'm calling that a half victory:lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

Taffy Clayton said:


> You can always start tomorrow


I think that's the worst approach. In my experience "tomorrow" either never comes or it takes like several months (I'm talking _only _about myself). :lol:

P.S. I ate donut too. The co-worker brought the whole box, and it's hard to resist free, you know...


----------



## farmpony84

I just had a bagel for lunch. It's all good. I'll go home and kick the husbands motor bike. That will make me feel better.


----------



## heymckate

Count me in! I'm nine pounds north of what I weighed when I got married. Ten pounds will make me a happy camper!

I'm going to work hard to cut out soda. I planned on giving it up for Lent, but I think I'm going to start cutting back sooner. I will also start paying attention to my portions again... and making smarter decisions.

I'm also signing up for a 5k over Memorial Day weekend. So I need to get my butt running.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I pledge to loose 10 lbs. 
By riding and doing exercises.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I would love to pledge to lose 10lbs...however, I am not sure how to go about it given my present circumstances. :-/


----------



## Golden Horse

:shock::shock::shock: What did I miss?? Do I need to go look for an announcement?


----------



## IslandWB

I'm in! 

I pledge to lose 10lbs... and 10 more after that... by riding, and walking my dogs, and I also do the Wii Active & elliptical


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi there Island, haven't seen you around for a while, how are you?

How are the rest of the 10 pounders doing? 

Sunday is my official weigh in day, but I had a sneak peek this and the needle seems to be going in the right direction


----------



## loveshorses79

I pledge to lose 10 lbs by exercising on a regular basis and by not eating until I'm super full just because it tastes sooo good! Is there a day of the week that everyone is going to check in?


----------



## OkieGal

Forgot to sign up but I already lost it.

Started on the 8th and I'm 11 lbs down!

Cut out soda, sweets, breads, pasta or anything processed such as frozen dinners. Although they were healthy.

Just lots of fruit, veggies and plenty of poultry and fish. I feel absolutely wonderful!

I'll post again with I've dropped another 10 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

loveshorses79 said:


> Is there a day of the week that everyone is going to check in?



Sunday works for me, but I just realized that lent starts next week so I may have to change my challenge up


----------



## Skyseternalangel

farmpony84 said:


> ok so... I did do my sit ups this morning but when I got to work I was grumpy so I got a cresscent with bacon and egg. I just went down to a going away and had a donut. Not doing so hot today.


 It's okay.. always end the day on a good note. If you go for a donought or some bacon and eggs, use the stairs instead of the elevator. Jog to your car instead of walk. Do some stair steppers or jumping rope. You can do all sorts of things  When I have a treat, I always back it up with exercise. So on horse riding days, I eat the biggest carbiest breakfast ever, and I don't gain a thing because I work it off right away and drink lots of water. It can be done! I used to be very unhappy with my weight, but now I'm in the "toning" stage rather than the losing stage. You'll get there! I've got my pom poms up!


----------



## Tnavas

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's okay.. always end the day on a good note. If you go for a donought or some bacon and eggs.


If yoou have the bacon and eggs you're OK - just don't have toast or bread with it. Bacon & Eggs will leave you feeling full and not feeling hungry for several hours.

The Carbohydrates are the bad foods! Keep them low and your body will start to burn the fat off.


----------



## loveshorses79

so is a plain bagel with strawberry cream cheese a bad breakfast?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Ok...I'm in. I want to lose a total of 20 but the goal of 10 at a time seems like it would be more reasonable and less daunting.

I am going to cut out empty carbs, bread, potatoes, pasta...all which I love love love!! I am also going to only drink on weekends (I typically have a glass of wine with dinner most nights). And when I get back from this business trip I'm about to leave on (for a week) I will start exercising at a minimum 3 days per week but hopefully more. The food stuff will start today!

My hubby is a fitness nut and an avid cyclist. So I think I can convince him to motivate me.


----------



## kitten_Val

loveshorses79 said:


> so is a plain bagel with strawberry cream cheese a bad breakfast?


When you try to lose pounds I'd say yes. Bagel is all carbohydrates, and cream cheese is all fat.


----------



## loveshorses79

well gosh it sounded healthy


----------



## Jumper12

loveshorses, I dont know if this can help you but what I do is try to eat at least 1/2 fruits and veggies every meal to make it healthier. Note: this does not mean eat a meal and then eat a bunch of fruits/veggies! I will usually do like a protein and a salad with mango or peach or carrots and apples. I hope this is helpful to you


----------



## Golden Horse

Really body

I mean really

There is no way in Gods green earth that I should have gained weight this week, but according to my scales this morning I have put ON 1/2 a pound  

Stupid rotten scales, mutter mutter.

I know it is just a water build up, or something, but still *BIG SIGH*

Now for me all bets are off for a few days, today and tomorrow are kind of relaxed days, the Tuesday, well that's FAT TUESDAY, so anything goes for the day, then Wednesday starts Lent, so from there until Easter, strict diet for me:wink:


----------



## farmpony84

I havent weighed yet...


----------



## Fellpony

I am weighing in the morning ( now my daughter+ tasty snacks has gone home) for my starting weight.

Then I am going to try my very best to get my next 10lbs off.


----------



## Tnavas

Good on you fellpony - I've got rid of all birthdays and parties for a while but am waiting for my prize from a competition with Lindt chocolate - I rarely ever win anything and just when I'm on a diet I win chocolate - why couldn't I hve won the saddle competitioin I entered!

I will be most popular when I start handing out the booty!


----------



## Fellpony

Tnavas said:


> Good on you fellpony - I've got rid of all birthdays and parties for a while but am waiting for my prize from a competition with Lindt chocolate - I rarely ever win anything and just when I'm on a diet I win chocolate - why couldn't I hve won the saddle competitioin I entered!
> 
> I will be most popular when I start handing out the booty!


I love Lindt choccolate its my favourite...... enjoy  I will treat myself to a small box when I get this first 10lbs off


----------



## Cat

I pledge to lose 10 lbs. 
I will do this by following the zone diet and exercise. I have to hold off on weights until my elbow returns to feeling normal so I don't injure it more, but I can still walk!


----------



## Fellpony

My starting weight is 17 stone 10lbs or 248lbs wish me luck


----------



## DuffyDuck

I'm going to sign up to this too.

I need to start getting in to a healthier routine, and more excercise. When I sell Duffy I'll go from grooming and working a horse every night to maybe 2-3 times a week if I'm lucky. And if I want to go to Sandhurst, fitness is key.

So, I pledge to lose 10ilbs. I weigh in at 138ilbs right now, and its more to tone up, get healthy and kick my chocolate habit.

I plan on doing this by re-starting my running, sit ups and getting my shoulder stronger to do press ups once more. Walk the dog more and cycle places. And even if I can't ride, help with other stable chores and possibly hotwalk horses for people.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well I only lost a single lonely pound this week BUT when I went to Boot City yesterday (and out of their supposed 10,000 pairs of boots not a single crepe sole in my size) I ended up buying new jeans instead. Yay for new Q-Babys that are a size smaller than the last pair I bought a few months ago :happydance:


----------



## dee

Okay - I'm in. I was chicken and thought I'd just try to lose by the 5's, but losing the first five was easy - so maybe my goal should really be 10 at a time. 

I really want to be down to 250 by early summer, so I have a LONG way to go!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I'm not weighing in til Thursday but I went to the store and bought salad, grapes, strawberries, salmon, and tilapia, plus soup for lunch's this week. Even when we have gone out to eat, i'm careful.

Coworker brought in chocolate chip cookies and pastries this morning. I'm munching away on strawberries and grapes. Lunch today is chicken salad with triscuits (only packed 15 or so crackers). 
dinner is going to be salad with a bratwurst. I cant give up meat, but i can choose how i eat it (no bread)


----------



## dee

Having oatmeal (instant) for breakfast this morning. Have quite a choice for lunch - boss brought in the makings for a spinach salad, and we have some canned tuna to bump up the protien. 

Also have some small (taco sized) whole grain tortillas that we can spread a little low fat cream cheese and a bit of ham on for a sandwich wrap. 

And - some reduced fat cheddar cheese and crackers, but I forgot to bring some apples with me, so that will be lunch for tomorrow or the next day.

We are set for low fat lunches this week!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm actually excited for healthy dinner tonight, went to Whole Foods over the weekend and among my purchases some nice Salmon and cedar planks to cook them on (YUM!) Going to have it with grilled asparagus & small baked sweet potatoes. 

I had a mango for breakfast, my favorite thing in the whole world. Wish I lived in a climate where they'd grow


----------



## Golden Horse

I love salmon, I went from being a non fish eater to a salmon addict when I lost all the weight. I couldn't believe it that I actually asked my son to but spinach when he was at the store the other day, then was upset because they didn't have any:shock:

I won't tell you what today or tomorrows meals look like, see you on Wednesday, when the fun really starts again for me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Love spinach, but only fresh. Now you've got me anxious for gardening GH! Not too far off


----------



## Fellpony

My daughter has gone back home to her dads. I am back on the salads and fruit too. I never ate much fish before but now love salmon.

Working out for 2 hours 5 days a week too. I am going to shift this weight if it kills me lol. Day one a being good.


----------



## Jumper12

Fellpony, you work out 2hrs a day?! thats awesome, what work outs do you do??


----------



## Fellpony

I do one hour cardio bike,treadmill and rowing machine. I am wanting to add some weight training too once I speak to someone at the gym.

Then I swim for one hour every day except weekends.


----------



## loveshorses79

*losing by the tens*



Jumper12 said:


> loveshorses, I dont know if this can help you but what I do is try to eat at least 1/2 fruits and veggies every meal to make it healthier. Note: this does not mean eat a meal and then eat a bunch of fruits/veggies! I will usually do like a protein and a salad with mango or peach or carrots and apples. I hope this is helpful to you


Thank you! I am going to try to do it that way but it seems like it's going to be easier said than done at first till I get use to it. I like fruits and veggies but I don't usually eat them with every meal. We always have a veggie with dinner and sometimes applesauce but otherwise the fruits are a snack here and there and the veggie are usually canned  I know that's not good but I don't know how else to get my family to eat them. As it is they(my two little ones and my husband) will only eat the canned corn and green beans with a big spoon of butter melted on it   Any ideas on how to change that??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> :shock::shock::shock: What did I miss?? Do I need to go look for an announcement?


Ah-hahahaha!! Nope, that would require something akin to the immaculate conception if that were the case. lol 

I meant with my money issues (I usually don't have money to eat more than Ramen noodles and EXTREMELY cheap [and subsequently, unhealthy] food) and now my other lady issues that are causing stress and yeah...:-(


----------



## kiwigirl

I pledge to lose 10 kgs. Sorry guys here in NZ we use the metric system and I get confused converting kgs to pounds so I will stick to what I know.

I actually started knuckling down last week, I finally feel like, after months of vacillating about it, that I am able to commit to getting back to being the happy thin me. I have started making a special smoothie for myself as a meal supplement here are its ingredients: beetroot, zuchini, broccoli, carrot, (other vege depending on whats fresh), sesame, sunflower, flax and chia seeds, a tin of fruit in natural juice to sweeten it up a bit and pure apple juice for the base. I have this for breakfast and a glass if I feel like snacking.

I have eliminated carbs such as bread, rice, pasta, corn, potatoes and all sugar barring the fructose in fruit and veg, from my diet. Lots of protein and lots of fresh salads and vegetables. I am cooking with canola oil and using olive oil if I want dressing. I drink between 2 and 3 liters of water a day and cups of herbal tea here and there.

I struggled to find a time in the day that I could consistently work out at. Last week I decided I had better take the advice I gave someone else on this forum. I have brought home a ring of timber as a step. It is just under a foot thick and I step up for forty minutes in the evening during my tv time. I use hand weights for the first five mins and as I get fitter will extend my use of them, I also plan to start filling a pack with water bottles as I lose weight so I continue to have good resistance training. Once I am fitter I would like to push myself to an hours exercise every night.

I officially started my new regime on friday, today is tuesday and I have lost .5 of a kg so I think I am off to a good start. I would like to tell you guys my start weight but at this point I think the embarrassment would kill me.


----------



## Jumper12

loveshorses79 said:


> Thank you! I am going to try to do it that way but it seems like it's going to be easier said than done at first till I get use to it. I like fruits and veggies but I don't usually eat them with every meal. We always have a veggie with dinner and sometimes applesauce but otherwise the fruits are a snack here and there and the veggie are usually canned  I know that's not good but I don't know how else to get my family to eat them. As it is they(my two little ones and my husband) will only eat the canned corn and green beans with a big spoon of butter melted on it   Any ideas on how to change that??


I dont know much about what kids like to eat but you can try having them eat different fruits like kiwi and mango that a lot of people dont eat as much but are really yummy! as far as veggies something i find good is carrots and/or celery with hummus. Hummus tastes great and is healthier and has less calories than a lot of other dips! I hope this can help you!

also, I wanted to share my success, my goal was to run a mile in under 10 minutes, today I did a mile in 9:40  yay!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Just checking in whilst on my business trip...and sadly I am tanking! I have no willpower when going to a group dinner at a really nice restaurant with a french man choosing the wine. Wine, bread, appetizer, meal, dessert. I suck big time!!!


----------



## loveshorses79

Jumper12 said:


> I dont know much about what kids like to eat but you can try having them eat different fruits like kiwi and mango that a lot of people dont eat as much but are really yummy! as far as veggies something i find good is carrots and/or celery with hummus. Hummus tastes great and is healthier and has less calories than a lot of other dips! I hope this can help you!
> 
> also, I wanted to share my success, my goal was to run a mile in under 10 minutes, today I did a mile in 9:40  yay!


That's awesome you could reach that goal!! Very motivating! What is your next challenge? I'll let you know how the hummus dip goes!


----------



## Jumper12

loveshorses79 said:


> That's awesome you could reach that goal!! Very motivating! What is your next challenge? I'll let you know how the hummus dip goes!


Thanks!! and good luck  I want to eventually be able to run 1.5 miles staying at the pace I am at now...long term I am aiming to run a 5k!


----------



## loveshorses79

Jumper12 said:


> Thanks!! and good luck  I want to eventually be able to run 1.5 miles staying at the pace I am at now...long term I am aiming to run a 5k!


You'll do it!! Just keep at it and keep us posted!!


----------



## lubylol

Although I am tiny enough, I feel like I could lose 5-10lbs to be happy. My mom just got a checkup and her cholesterol is high so she needs to be watching what she eats, and start exercising. I pledge both of us to lose 10lbs!

We're going to go on a 30min walk everyday afterschool if we're both home. I'm going to eat more veggies (even though it's mostly what I eat ) and less junk food. And my mom is going to eat more Cheerios  (hopefully!!)

It's not as big a deal for me to lose the weight, as it is my mom. So techniqually, she'll be the star here and if I happen to lose weight too, I'll be happy!

Good luck to everyone!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

That's fantastic, luby. It is 110% easier when the people who live in your home are not only supporting you but also "on board" with you. It's easier to make the right decisions because they are there making the right decisions with you.

My mother and I, though we don't live in the same home anymore, work in the same office. We will share lunches together and if one of us gets a craving for a sweet or something, instead of getting one each, we just split one. Certainly cuts down the calorie intake!


----------



## IslandWB

well I didn't weigh this week, as I know I haven't lost... I was away at a hockey tournament all weekend so no time to do anything except run around and get to games... and of course not the greatest for you food... but it was good. I am repledging now to get my butt in gear and get this weight lost!


----------



## donovan

I pledge to lose 5 kilos (11 Pounds) by watching what I eat, and running at least running 2 kilometers a day. (Hopefully twice a day!) 

I will update at least once a week


----------



## Tnavas

Wow!! weighed myself today and I've lost a total of 22lbs! Absolutely rapt!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I found something that I think will be an absolute lifesaver in my 10 lb quest! Molly McButter - only 5 calories in a tsp and it's AWESOME on broccoli and popcorn (not together of course lol!) - I made popcorn the real way for the first time in a very long time last night and it was super good with that stuff on it.


----------



## farmpony84

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I found something that I think will be an absolute lifesaver in my 10 lb quest! Molly McButter - only 5 calories in a tsp and it's AWESOME on broccoli and popcorn (not together of course lol!) - I made popcorn the real way for the first time in a very long time last night and it was super good with that stuff on it.


How does it taste? I was thinking about substituting garlic for butter?


Also...I'm up to 50 sit-ups a day! I haven't been able to take the time to walk or run at work so today I've decided I'm going to do stairs everytime I take a bathroom break. (we have 3 flights so I think I'll do them like 3 times per bathroom break...)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It's really good, very buttery and a little goes a long way! I actually liked it better than greasy microwave or movie popcorn. It was the shiz on broccoli with dinner. Even Morgan ate her helping and she HATES broccoli. (she ate her broccoli before her fruit...it was like dinner in the twilight zone) I saw they had a cheese version as well but didn't get it yet.


----------



## eventerdrew

May be a stupid question, but how do you watch carbs? What foods have the most carbs in them? Are carbs the kicker and not calories?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Carbs - breads, pastas, etc. I had my sister ask her trainer that same question drew. His answer was "It doesn't matter what form you are taking it in as, it's all calories in vs calories out." His answer was to basically eat less calories than what you burn off and you should lose weight.


----------



## FlyGap

I want in!
I'm an easy keeper, my kid and hub are skeletons! So hard to watch it around them while they stuff their faces TRYING TO GAIN WEIGHT!

I've already lost the easy 10, now for the second 10 which I'm going to have to WORK for! I lost the first 10 by grazing all day and cutting out my MAJOR sandwich habit. Everything tastes better slapped between bread and then smothered with mayo!

Doing my Yoga, working with the horses twice a day, and supposed to be using the eliptical, I hate that thing! I'm going to try the situps... Bikini here I come! LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Carbs - breads, pastas, etc. I had my sister ask her trainer that same question drew. His answer was "It doesn't matter what form you are taking it in as, it's all calories in vs calories out." His answer was to basically eat less calories than what you burn off and you should lose weight.


While it is quite true that calories in vs calories out is at the route of the problem, I firmly believe that not all calories are created equal for all people.

I have had 3 major weight losses in my life, all of them when I have drastically cut down on the carbs, so out goes all grains, most fruit, and starchy veggies, I live on protein, fish, meat, eggs, and lower carb veggies, which are most of the green ones, + peppers, toms, etc. By following that kind of regime I can easily shift the weight, but have never been able to keep it up.


*As to* the 10 pound challenge, well lets just say starting from scratch again.....


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Ive been doing really well this week. Fruit for breakfast, sensible meat and vege lunch and meat and vege dinner. We even went out to eat last night to our fav restaurant. Lucky me, they have a blackened tuna salad and omg it was so good! My only down fall is late night, after the horses are fed, my daughter is in bed, and my fiance starts snacking. Ugh! Last n ight I put myself in bed at 8:30 to avoid falling into his habit. It worked though... weighing in tomorrow to see what 7 days will do on a good diet. Not expecting a huge drop, but a lb or 2 will make me happy!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> While it is quite true that calories in vs calories out is at the route of the problem, I firmly believe that not all calories are created equal for all people.
> 
> I have had 3 major weight losses in my life, all of them when I have drastically cut down on the carbs, so out goes all grains, most fruit, and starchy veggies, I live on protein, fish, meat, eggs, and lower carb veggies, which are most of the green ones, + peppers, toms, etc. By following that kind of regime I can easily shift the weight, but have never been able to keep it up.
> 
> 
> *As to* the 10 pound challenge, well lets just say starting from scratch again.....


Very true, we are all different. I tried Atkins and it was horrible for me, I really struggled giving up the carbs and I'd end up binging on everything I couldn't have and it didn't take long to put it back on. 

I'm just trying to be sensible and give up/cut back on things that I think I can do permanently. It would be so nice to be thin again and stay that way! 

Just think of it as a fresh start, GH. You can do it!!!!


----------



## Cat

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Carbs - breads, pastas, etc. I had my sister ask her trainer that same question drew. His answer was "It doesn't matter what form you are taking it in as, it's all calories in vs calories out." His answer was to basically eat less calories than what you burn off and you should lose weight.


Actually there was a study that proved this wrong. There were 3 groups of people all about the same ideal weight and all with the same number of calories. One group had more of the calories made up from protein, another group had a mix of carbs & protein, and one got theres mostly from carbs - specifically breads, and pastas rather than veggies. Even though all the groups were on the same number of calories and same activity level - the group on mostly carbs gained while the other two groups showed weight loss. 

Its believed to be linked with insulin spikes and carbs drive up the insulin levels.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

The real trick to it all is to lose it by doing something that you can maintain your whole life.

I lost 72lbs... I've gained about 18 back but beside the point is that my loss was based on a sustainable diet. If I wanted a candy bar, I had a candy bar... but I didn't have a candy bar because it was convenient or because everyone else was having or because I wanted "something sweet" at the end of the meal... no, I had a candy bar because I REALLY wanted to have the candy bar. With that said, I have some conversations with myself from time to time "Do I ACTUALLY want this or do I just want it because I am bored/thirsty/whatever?" and "Am I ACTUALLY hungry or just bored/thirsty/whatever?" It certainly has helped to log my calories via loseit.com on my Android, and see what I have the allowance for. It also has a neat feature to be able to subtract the calories that you burn by working out so you can make yourself some more space for food if you're still hungry. LOL I have lost a little bit without tracking but by far and away, being aware of my caloric needs and keeping track of my intake has been 100% the most effective way to lose weight - and the reason that I gained back was because I had thought I knew what 1900cals a day looks like, and didn't log anymore (that, and my boyfriend is a phenomenal cook!).

I am going to have to join in on this!


----------



## Tnavas

eventerdrew said:


> May be a stupid question, but how do you watch carbs? What foods have the most carbs in them? Are carbs the kicker and not calories?


This is a good link to tell you how many carbs are in different foods.

Carbohydrate Chart

I'm on a low carb diet - having a meal replacer for breakfast and lunch made with milk. I then eat an evening meal with plenty of protein - I confess to being a serious carnivore along with small portions of the low carb veges or fruits.

I've lost 22lbs since a couple of weeks before Xmas.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

I want in but did not read everything posted so is there a recap??? Yes I am lazy and that is why I am chubby!


----------



## kiwigirl

eventerdrew said:


> May be a stupid question, but how do you watch carbs? What foods have the most carbs in them? Are carbs the kicker and not calories?


Hey there eventerdrew. There seems to be two schools of weight loss that I have noted over the years, counting calories or low carb. 

Calorie counting diets are generally very low fat diets. You get to eat pretty much anything and everything, pasta dishes, rice dishes, potatoes, cereals etc even cakes and chocolate. You have a set number of calories allowed over a day and you keep your calorie intake under that number.

Low carb/ no carb diets are different in the sense that you don't count calories because with out the carbs there is a lot more leeway for fats in your diet. There are carbs in the form of starch in all fruit and vege but they are very complex carbs that our bodies have to work at to break down. In foods like breads, potaotoes, rice, pasta, corn they are loaded with simple carbs which our bodies convert to sugars that are an easily available energy source that our bodies can use quickly and store easily. Unfortunately all the sugar or more correctly, glucose that our bodies store leads to a rise in blood sugars and the over production of insulin which can then lead to diabetes which is why obesity and diabetes go hand in hand. These explanations are very simplified and I am no scientist but there is a lot of info out there on the workings of the body. 

So I prefer eating low carb. There is the Atkinson diet which is NO carb and I think excessive, pure protien with very limited veg and no fruit. This works but I think its too much for the body. I eat no breads, pastas, rice, potatoes ( nothing white ), no processed or treated grains but otherwise all fruit and veg are okay. On low carbs you can eat as much as you like as long as it is meat and veg. Whereas with calorie counting portion control is important.

Down side of calorie counting is that you often limit foods that are good for you and all fats tend be put in the same catagory which is very wrong. There are good fats such as the Omega's found in seeds, nuts and fish that are essential to aid weightloss. These fats are encouraged in low carb diets but not so much in calorie counting because if you have five hundred calories left to eat in your day and you have the choice of a 500 cals worth of nuts and seeds or 500 cal of ice cream, honestly which one are most people going to choose? And they aren't wrong if they are counting calories they just haven't actually helped themselves lose weight.

I hope you have understood this and sorry to be so long winded it is a very complex subject. Sorry if I have made any gross generalizations I am trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Tnavas

kiwigirl - While intitially Atkins is very low carb for the first 10 days so that your body goes into ketosis and starts breaking down its fat reserves - after that it allows you to increase carbs.

There are many carb foods that have very few carbs in them that you can have with Atkins. In around two months I've lost 10 kgs with a high protein/low carb diet with days when I've eaten normally or been naughty. 

I have also taken myself off my anti depressants as I found that they tended to make me lazy. Since being off them I have more will power and motivation to diet and exercise.


----------



## kiwigirl

thanks Tnavas. Sorry I wasn't trying to imply that the atkinson diet is a bad diet, I know it is very effective. After reading Bill Atkinson's book I now lean toward more protein. I just found that for my own stickablity, in it's most purest form the A diet was as restrictive as any other diet. I absolutely agree with it's principles, for myself personally I like to be a little more moderate and allow a few more food types in my eating. 

I think the best book I have ever read about losing weight is by a guy called John Gabriel. He has the Gabriel method of weight loss and what he suggests has struck a cord with me. The Gabriel method of weight loss has very similar ideas to Atkinson but is a more holistic approach which I have enjoyed.


----------



## Cat

For anyone who is not comfortable with low fat or low carb or whatnot and would like something that starts more balanced and continues to stay so - you might want to check out the zone diet. Its about balancing protein/carbs/fat so that you prevent insulin spikes. I eat a lot, all day long, and I am slowly but consistently losing. 

It does take a bit to understand the blocks and get the hang of it, but now that I'm used to it I love it. I have more energy and I'm more mentally focused than before so I just feel better overall.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Well it's been a week, and I have lost 3 pounds! Woo Hoo! I have been dieting since September and have now lost 43 pounds! My weekly goal is about 2-3 pounds, it sure is a slow process, but worth it.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Well it's been a week and I have lost 3 pounds! Woo hoo! I have been dieting since September and have lost a total of 43 pounds! My weekly goal is about 2-3 pounds, mainly because I can't seam to lose much more than that in a week. Sure is a slow process but I know it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

Twilight Arabians - congrats! That is a healthy and sustainable rate to lose at.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I am very disappointed in my goals this week. I have been on a very strict diet since Feb 8. I have cut 99% of carbs out of my life (i eat the rice in my soup and quaker crackers as a snack), and this is what my regiment has been:

Breakfast- bottle of water and fruit (pear,apple, banana,orange)
snack- nuts or quaker crackers
lunch- soup, or tuna or leane cousine
dinner- salad and protein (chicken, fish, meat)

I have only lost 2 lbs since Feb 8th! Iwasnt even ganinig when i ate everything i wanted. What gives??? It really burst my bubble to have waited to weigh in and saw VERY little weight loss with very heavy effort!


----------



## farmpony84

Cat said:


> For anyone who is not comfortable with low fat or low carb or whatnot and would like something that starts more balanced and continues to stay so - you might want to check out the zone diet. Its about balancing protein/carbs/fat so that you prevent insulin spikes. I eat a lot, all day long, and I am slowly but consistently losing.
> 
> It does take a bit to understand the blocks and get the hang of it, but now that I'm used to it I love it. I have more energy and I'm more mentally focused than before so I just feel better overall.


Do you lose weight on it? This is the one Jennifer Aniston is supposedly on...


----------



## Golden Horse

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I am very disappointed in my goals this week. I have been on a very strict diet since Feb 8. I have cut 99% of carbs out of my life (i eat the rice in my soup and quaker crackers as a snack), and this is what my regiment has been:
> 
> Breakfast- bottle of water and fruit (pear,apple, banana,orange)
> snack- nuts or quaker crackers
> lunch- soup, or tuna or leane cousine
> dinner- salad and protein (chicken, fish, meat)
> 
> I have only lost 2 lbs since Feb 8th! Iwasnt even ganinig when i ate everything i wanted. What gives??? It really burst my bubble to have waited to weigh in and saw VERY little weight loss with very heavy effort!


Sounds like you may actually be low on calories, especially if you are active. The balancing act is to eat enough to keep your body in fat burning rather than starvation mode.

Try adding another healthy snack, eating 5 times a day helps level thing out. You may like to add a healthy protein to your breakfast, if you don't like much first thing, maybe a protein shake or bar, or a protein frit smoothy?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I am not active, not like I should be or used to be. I know i need to add that in, but i feel like i cut 1000 cal out of my normal diet and im not loosing any weight. I did lose 23 lbs in 4 months 2 year ago, and did the same thing, except i was in gym 5 days a week. I have since moved and that jsut isnt an option. I think im going to start giving my horses walks, does that sound stupid?? We both need some reconditioning.


----------



## Tnavas

LetAGrlShowU - don't despair. The best thing for you to do is to try and eat something with good protein in it for breakfast - the most important meal of your day. The fruits that you mention are mostly very high in sugars which will give your body a quick fix and if you are not doing much exercise will add to weight rather than help reduce it.

Have you ever tried the meal replacers - I've found these really good. I have one for breakfast and lunch made with whole milk. For snacks I have a cheese slice - handily wrapped so greaat to grab and go. Again they are high protein with a few carbs as well. 

I also sometimes have a cup of instant soup - I go for the ones that are basic - no croutons etc and add a can of tuna or chicken to the soup - makes it just that more satisfying without adding too many calories/carbs.

My evening meal is lean meat - salad veges such as lettuce, cucumber, radishes, watercress and some 'Real MAyonaise' which is zero carbs! I may also sprinkle Morrocan seasoning on and in things to spice them up.

Visit the Atkins website as they have some really yummy recipes that can really liven up mealtime. 
This chart helps with understanding the levels of carbs in some of the fruit and veges we like I copied and pasted it into a Word document and then went through and deleted the really high level carb foods, then the ones I didn't like and what was left I knew I could chose. I take it shopping with me and check it when I'm buying food. 

Carbohydrate Chart

I've lost 22lbs since just before Xmas and feel so much more motivated to exercise. I've even just bought a bicycle so I can cycle to the paddock.


----------



## Cat

farmpony84 said:


> Do you lose weight on it? This is the one Jennifer Aniston is supposedly on...


Yes I lose weight on it. Weight loss is not rapid (which I have always been told slow weight loss is healthier than fast) and I actually see it in how my clothes fit before it shows on the scale, but I tend to lose 0.5-1.5 lbs per week since starting it.


----------



## farmpony84

Do you use the fish oil and the polyphinolwatchyamacallits? I just looked up that site... thinking about ordering the book.


----------



## Golden Horse

FOMHLMAO I was just about to google this polyphinolwatchyamacallits


----------



## Tnavas

Golden Horse said:


> FOMHLMAO I was just about to google this polyphinolwatchyamacallits



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlueSpark

I went through a few gimiky diet plans, meals, shakes and pills before it dawned on me. i lost and then gained it back. Even though I was fairly active, ate healthy and avoided bad foods and consumed the recomended amount of calories, I got this way because my lifestyle/eating habits are not right for MY body. I started researching nutrition and have changed the way I eat, how I look at protein and carbs, and what activities I do. I now do more physical activities with my friends and family. I do half an hour of yoga after work and i ride as often as possible. I lost 4lb's in the first 4 days.


----------



## Tnavas

BlueSpark thats great. I to have found that my body adores carbs and will hang on to every little bit and make me doepey and my mind fuggy in the process.

Since reducing the carbs - removing all bread, pasta and potatoes from my diet I have so much more energy and my mind is clear. It's great - I even pruned the barberry bush - in the poring rain the other day! It's sown itself between the barn and the wash bay and was stabbing me and horse everytime we used it.

In the past I'd have looked at it and thought - wait for a better day when its not pouring. I've been puilling weeds and started on the poor negllected garden - once my pride and joy but left to go wild as I got heavier and slower.


----------



## Cat

farmpony84 said:


> Do you use the fish oil and the polyphinolwatchyamacallits? I just looked up that site... thinking about ordering the book.


LOL - I use the fish oil - but just the stuff I buy at my local store. I think walmart had a sale of 2 bottles for $6 last time I was there. I haven't tried the polyphenols and really - if you are eating a variety of veggies and fruits you are going to get a good amount of them already from your diet. 

I really don't like how the website is set up - it focuses much more on "zoneFast" and pushing their products. It wasn't like that the very first time I was introduced to the zone and so I am still sticking with the "zone classic" version and getting all my foods form my local grocery. 

Which book are you looking at getting? I have The Zone Collection which combines 3 books - a week in the zone, mastering the zone, and zone recipes. You can't buy the collection together anymore but sometimes you can find it used. I love it because it does provide a lot of recipes and I also use the zone classic recipes on the site to fill out my choices - not to mention using the basic hand-eye method for some meals. Lots of choices.


----------



## FlyGap

I am 100% crazy about dr oz. Sooo many tips about what helps to boost metabolism, mine is slow as dirt. 
Be careful with soups they are looooaaddddeeeded with sugar and sodium. I was cutting meals and eating "healthy" brands and packing it on.
Today was stressful so I ate me some comfort food. I feel totally gross but comfy!

Lost two lbs so far this week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwigirl

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I am very disappointed in my goals this week. I have been on a very strict diet since Feb 8. I have cut 99% of carbs out of my life (i eat the rice in my soup and quaker crackers as a snack), and this is what my regiment has been:
> 
> Breakfast- bottle of water and fruit (pear,apple, banana,orange)
> snack- nuts or quaker crackers
> lunch- soup, or tuna or leane cousine
> dinner- salad and protein (chicken, fish, meat)
> 
> I have only lost 2 lbs since Feb 8th! Iwasnt even ganinig when i ate everything i wanted. What gives??? It really burst my bubble to have waited to weigh in and saw VERY little weight loss with very heavy effort!


Hey there LetAGrlShowU, that really sucks when it feels like your doing every thing right but seem to be achieving nothing. Don't despair, don't give up. 

You may be in a plateau phase of weight loss, I really don't like it when I plateau. It is the hardest time to stay motivated. The other thing is that maybe your actually not eating enough food. I have read that bodies can go into starvation mode. In fact some over weight people, the LAST people that you would expect to have this problem, because of their extremely poor diets, totally lacking in the nutrients the body needs to function properly, have bodies operating in starvation mode. I heard a theory and I really believe it, if your body is in starvation mode then there is no way you are going to lose weight. 

According to books that I have read the way to get your body out of starvation mode ( if you think that could be the problem) is to get away from processed food as much as possible. Looking at what you are eating I would say that you are not giving your body what it needs. If the soup that you are eating is sachet or canned then while it is low calorie it is also low in nutrients. The same with lean cuisine, those types of meals are very processed and will not be giving your body what it needs. 

I started a whole new way of eating 10 days ago. I read a book called Accidently Overweight by Dr Libby Weaver, she talks about the bio-mechanics of the human body and how important it is to eat in season fruit and veg as much as possible - fresh is best. As I said I started my weight loss journey proper ten days ago and I have lost 2.2 kg ( I know that the initial weight does fall off easy!). Whats more I am eating like a horse, a horse that eats lots of fresh fruit and veg. Another person is John Gabriel, he also espouses the value of fresh un- processed food. I really recommend that anyone who wants to understand how and why our bodies hold weight check out these two authors.


----------



## kitten_Val

Golden Horse said:


> I firmly believe that not all calories are created equal for all people.


Nope. It depends a lot on metabolism and bunch of other factors (health issues including). For some people it's quite natural to lose fast (or just stay slim), for others - not so much.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I'm not even going to weight myself.

I just finished off todays second bag of crisps.

Stress eating=no weight loss.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well I weighed in yesterday, and DA DA


I'm now back where I started, so two weeks into my 10 pound challenge I have managed to lose 0 


roll on next weigh in:-(


----------



## DuffyDuck

Golden Horse said:


> Well I weighed in yesterday, and DA DA
> 
> 
> I'm now back where I started, so two weeks into my 10 pound challenge I have managed to lose 0
> 
> 
> roll on next weigh in:-(


Losing 0 is better than gaining, though.. every cloud has a silver lining!

ETA: I saw your DP on fb, and spluttered tomato soup everywhere :rofl:


----------



## tecara

Golden Horse said:


> Anyone want to sign up to lose 10 pounds??
> 
> 10 little pounds is easy peasy, and in 10 pounds time I will be back at what I consider my top riding weight....although I have ridden heavier, go figure.
> 
> So I have 10 pounds to lose, and then another, and again, etc, to many to worry about, such a big number it's scary, so 10 pounds it is.
> 
> I pledge to lose 10 pounds, by continuing to finish the Medifast meals I have in the cupboard, and by increasing (which means start)my exercise routine.
> 
> I refuse to set a timeline for losing, as long as I stick to the diet I will lose, but I can't MAKE my body shed on my terms.
> 
> 
> Feel free to join up


 
I want in on this too!!! Great idea... Sorry I'm so late signing up but have been fighting my own demons lately... wasn't sure I even wanted to ride again... but after a great 3 hour trail ride yesterday I know for sure that I do want to ride on a regular bases again... So YES I'm in... 10 little lbs at a time!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tecara, doesn't it feel just so good to beat a demon or two, congratulations, and welcome onto the weighty battle!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Tnavas said:


> Since reducing the carbs - removing all bread, pasta and potatoes from my diet I have so much more energy and my mind is clear.


 
This is it for me. Reducing these kinds of carbs helps me lose weight and really does help me feel more energetic and focused. But it is also the hardest for me. I love me some bread and potato chips!

So, now I'm back from my business trip and am all in. Luckily, I did not gain any weight from the group dinners last week (mostly because I didn't eat a whole lot during the day in preparation for those dinners!)

Tonight I plan to workout in our gym for at the very least 30 minutes. It's my first time in years so I want to take baby steps so I do not burn out. I'm also NOT having my usual glass of wine with dinner and of course no bread, pasta or 'taters with dinner. 

I haven't quite decided what dinner is yet...I made a sausage, kale, rosemary, onion pot pie last night which was super yum. So I can have that as leftovers and just throw out the pastry topping. With a salad on the side.


----------



## tecara

Golden Horse said:


> Tecara, doesn't it feel just so good to beat a demon or two, congratulations, and welcome onto the weighty battle!


Yes it does!!! Thank you so very much for the welcome Golden Horse!!! I know there will be good and bad days but I also know that I need my horses as part of my life!!!


----------



## FlyGap

This weekend I went NUTS! 
Had company = dips and burgers and drinks!
Took kid to a friends cabin for a playdate = more dips and hotdogs and drinks!
Yesterday made stir fry and ate eggs did 3 miles on the elliptical each day = NO weight gain but no loss! Whew! 145 and MUST get down to 135 asap!
Did have campfire grilled asparagus with the hotdogs and it was AWESOME!


----------



## kitten_Val

DuffyDuck said:


> I just finished off todays second bag of crisps.


I ate one in morning. :? Desperately wanted to eat and there is nothing around besides the wending machines. Not good, blaming myself now...


----------



## kitten_Val

Golden Horse said:


> I'm now back where I started, so two weeks into my 10 pound challenge I have managed to lose 0


Better than gaining - that's for sure.

I noticed the more you think about gaining - the higher probability you do. I guess something on mental level? At least for me...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I'd love to join in, but I think I'm cheating! LOL, since my surgery 4 days ago I've lost 8 pounds! Nothing like starvation to really motivate you! :lol:

I am going to do my VERY best to continue on a nice healthy diet when I can eat properly again. I am on only liquids and purees as tolerated for the first week (finally got some mashed potatoes down last night), and then only soft foods until week 5 and after that nothing hard or gummy. So for 8 weeks, I basically can't eat any of my "trigger" foods and I'm really hoping it helps!


----------



## kiwigirl

My official weigh in was yesterday. I am very happy with my weight loss 2.2kg. I am really enjoying my healthy eating and am finding it easier and easier to make healthy choices. I am not really feeling like I am missing out on much. I have been making delicious omelettes for lunch stuffed with fresh veges and a little bit of bacon, topped with cheese and I have to say my omelettes are pretty fantastic! Lots and lots of fresh veg are really hitting the spot.

This week I have upped the anti on my exercise, last week it was stepping for forty minutes, this week fifty minutes a night is the new target. Eventually I plan to do an hour at night but I will build up to it.

Next weigh in next week.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats kiwi! I will weigh myself in the morning. I've paid more attention to what I'm eating and haven't eaten out at all. Haven't had a coke (or any caffeine) in 2 weeks, I tell you that is harder than quitting smoking :lol: Have 3 youngsters in to start, so I'm riding at least 5 horses a day, some days more. Feels pretty good


----------



## CLaPorte432

My update: I have cut out a lot of pop from my diet. Down to 1 from 4. Yikes! Increased my exercising and watching what I eat. I think I lost, 1/2 pound? LoL. I typically eat healthy though, fruits, veggies, proteins. Good carbs. I don't sit any eat junk food. So it's kind of hard to improve my diet, when there isn't a whole lot to improve on. I'm taking in about 1800 calories a day.

I'm going to have my thyroid checked though on the 14th. I truly believe I have hypothyroidism. ;-)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Woohoo! I lost 2.8 lbs this week! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueSpark

> when there isn't a whole lot to improve on. I'm taking in about 1800 calories a day.
> 
> I'm going to have my thyroid checked though on the 14th. I truly believe I have hypothyroidism. :wink:


I know I have hypothyroidism. On meds for it and had to cut my diet down to 1200-1500 calories a day, mostly veg and fruit. Still only averaging a small amount down per week.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Did you have the classic symptoms of it? I'm always cold, My face and hands are puffy. (water retention) I'm usually tired come 3pm and I get a good nights rest. Ontop of that, I seem to gain weight even when I'm trying to lose weight. And like I said, my diet isn't *that* bad. LoL.


----------



## xxdanioo

I've lost ~ 4lbs in the past week and a half.


----------



## gingerscout

someone told me to check this thread out.. I'd like to lose some more weight.. although lately im thinking about screwing my diet and going back to eating crap..lol as the reason I was trying to lose weight doesent happen..lol


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't weighed myself yet but I am noticing a firmness in my belly! The sit-ups are starting to work! I've also started standing on the edge of the stairs and doing a heel push-up - whatever that is called.....


----------



## Golden Horse

Good to see you gingerscout, make a 10 pound pledge and join right in.

I'm heading in the right direction again, can't wait until Sunday for an official weigh in.

I was really pleased with myself yesterday, we were in town, and business took far longer than we thought, so we were starving, DH and DS wanted a burger, and the place we went to didn't offer any salad or healthy option, so after a moments panic I just ordered a burger, and a black coffee, no fires, no pop, and sat there a really enjoyed it.

I'm pleased because I didn't guilt myself into ruining the whole day, because of one burger, I'm also pleased because I slowed down and really enjoyed the burger, it was very good.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

K I seem to have plateaued with my surgery weight loss (after losing 10 pounds, LOL) so I'm making my 10 pound pledge right now!

I'm pretty sure I'm at about 195lbs right now, so goal is 185lbs!


----------



## BlueSpark

> Did you have the classic symptoms of it?


cold, dry skin, tired constantly no matter how much i sleep. it sucks. The bigest thing is not comparing your self to others. other people can have the fries and not get fat, can walk a km and loose weight, cut it down to 1 peice of toast in the morning and not eat fast food and loose 10lbs. I'm not like that. part of being an individual i guess.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I made the MOST delicious 100 calorie smoothie for breakfast! It's a peach smoothie with 1/2 cup of sliced peaches, 1/4 cup Dole Premium Orange Peach Mango juice and 1/2 cup Silhouette 0+ Peach Yogurt with 5 ice cubes! It's not really thick, almost more like a frothy juice but sooooo good!

I also took my measurements yesterday which are: 44 / 40 / 45

I'm going to keep track of those as well since it's my belly I need to firm up for show season! I'm having a custom lime green and black slinky show shirt made so my big goal is at LEAST 180 pounds by the June 2 show!


----------



## IslandWB

So i actually weighed today, and I am down 4.2lbs! I am doing the myfitnesspal and it seems to be working so far.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Great idea, MM! I think I will measure too.


----------



## Walkamile

BlueSpark said:


> cold, dry skin, tired constantly no matter how much i sleep. it sucks. The bigest thing is not comparing your self to others. other people can have the fries and not get fat, can walk a km and loose weight, cut it down to 1 peice of toast in the morning and not eat fast food and loose 10lbs. I'm not like that. part of being an individual i guess.


BlueSpark I hear ya! I've always said that my body was built to survive the after destruction of a nuclear explosion. I am quite fit, just much heavier than I want to be. Unfortunately I married into a family that is stick thin without doing any physical activity and eat whatever they want. It sucks.

Nice to hear I'm not alone. :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag

When my son was in high school, the health class had various kids eat one food only for 5 days. My son was given potatoes, in any way shape or form, only potatoes. Have you any idea how pounds of potatoes a growing teenage boy can go thro in 5 days? The 20lb bag disappeared in no time. He lost 5 pounds. My father had to wear expensive suits and occasionally had to drop 8- 10 pounds. He'd put the usual amount of food on his plate, then leave a little of everything on the plate. He didn't believe in diets per se, "push away from the table a little sooner". Within a few weeks his suits were fitting as they should. He didn't skip desserts which my mother often made, just took half his usual. Who wants to spend an hour calculating calories, figuring out what to cook etc, That just keeps one focused on food.Small changes are the easiest to stick with.


----------



## Saddlebag

My neighbor's daughter got in to body building and weight lifting. She was of medium build to start. Her interest got her into competing in weightlifting. She was 5' and when she'd won at a provincial level she was strong and hit the scales at 175. Appearance wise she was about the same until she popped some muscles. Trimming down and toning up should be the goal, not what the scale tells you. Muscle is heavier than fat so if you become more fit, you will likely gain. Yet as you tone up your shape will improve. Diet clubs are in it to make money and the focus is on weight. Buy their foods and you will lose weight and be broke at the same time. Consider tossing the scales and sticking with a weekly measuring, not just boobs, waist and hips, but upper arms, forearms, upper legs and lower and record these weekly.


----------



## Golden Horse

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


This is ridiculous, I appear to have gained weight again according to my scales, up by .3 of a pound...that in itself is annoying,but they were showing me being a couple of pounds down earlier in the week...

I think this week I may weigh every day and take an average or something, I am so SICK of not being able to get going here.


----------



## Cat

I stalled out this week - neither up nor down.


----------



## gingerscout

im eating poorly this week.. probably gaining weight back.. oh well for my diet...maybe ill gain back the 90 pounds ive lost..lol


----------



## Jake and Dai

I completely did NONE of what I said I would...in fact went in the opposite direction by eating everything in sight. Sigh... I AM stronger than that!

Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Jake and Dai

gingerscout said:


> im eating poorly this week.. probably gaining weight back.. oh well for my diet...maybe ill gain back the 90 pounds ive lost..lol


No Ginger! You can do it!


----------



## Ladytrails

OK, I've finally checked back in with you all. I've basically maintained; maybe lost a pound (goes up and down a smidge). I've decided tomorrow's a new week and we'll get traction then!


----------



## farmpony84

um... I just ate 2 Krispy Kreme donuts...


----------



## Walkamile

Oh FP, were they worth it? I bet they were, sometimes you just have to eat what you are craving to get it over with! :wink:

I'm still not losing any weight, but am still working out 6 x's a week. Feeling good, but that darn ### on the scale is not budging!


----------



## farmpony84

I just put on a pair of shorts from a couple summers ago and they fit. Although I "usedtacould" pull them off w/out unbuttoning them. I havent weighed myself because my numbers change too slow and I get frustrated. I did just do my sit-ups and push-ups, and I did my whatever those heel push-ups are called... I haven't ridden in over a week because of Ri's abscess and of course it is supposed to be nasty tomorrow...

The Krispy Kremes were totally worth it. Thinking about maybe just one more before bed...


----------



## kitten_Val

farmpony84 said:


> um... I just ate 2 Krispy Kreme donuts...


FP, please stop making everyone jealous! :twisted:


----------



## Tnavas

Jake and Dai said:


> I completely did NONE of what I said I would...in fact went in the opposite direction by eating everything in sight. Sigh... I AM stronger than that!
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...


Tomorrow is definately another day - I too have had the food week from hell - everything I looked at leapt off the plate into my mouth! 

Will be good today though - I promise myself.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Tnavas said:


> Will be good today though - I promise myself.


Me too Tnavas! So far...so good, though it's only 8.30 in the morning. :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Grrrr, my body is living in this stupid state of starvation and it's completely backfiring. It hurts so much to eat, and because of the gas build up, I'm NEVER hungry so I'm lucky if I eat 800 calories in a day. I'm actually GAINING weight from it now (after losing 12 pounds initially).

Trying to do my best to get the calories down and get out exercising. Having a delicious strawberry banana smoothie with some vanilla ice cream in it for a little extra fat! 

Any suggestions for healthy foods I can have in liquid form would be great!


----------



## Jake and Dai

MM...my DH who is a cyclist is big on making his own protein shakes. A banana, a spoonful of peanut butter (fresh ground from peanuts), some protein powder, frozen cherries, ice and a bit of skim milk. Swirl that around in a blender and yummy!

And I tanked again today. Well...not as totally as the past week but I certainly didn't eat as healthy as I should have.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

MM, what about ensure or even the pediasure stuff they have for kids? When my kiddo is sick we put the chocolate pediasure in a blender with ice and make "milkshakes". I've tasted them, they aren't too bad. 

I'm not weighing this week unless I can subtract the 5 lbs of water weight that flo graces me with. :evil:


----------



## tecara

We have all been so sick around here this week, if I did loss anything it was cuz I couldn't eat  But feeling human again so hopefully will be back on track this week 

Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## Alekazam

Is it too late to pledge?! I wanna pledge to lose 10 lbs. 

I plan on doing it by making myself get up early and doing the elliptical before work (ugh! so not a morning person unless it involves riding!!), and counting calories. 

I will post updates.


----------



## kiwigirl

Golden Horse said:


> :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous, I appear to have gained weight again according to my scales, up by .3 of a pound...that in itself is annoying,but they were showing me being a couple of pounds down earlier in the week...
> 
> I think this week I may weigh every day and take an average or something, I am so SICK of not being able to get going here.


Hey there golden - and everyone else having trouble with "stuck" scales. I found out something really, really interesting last week and it blew my mind. We all have up to three kg of bacteria in our gut. This number fluctuates over the day, if you are a compulsive scale user you may be doing your ego more harm than good because your weight, thanks to bacteria in your gut can fluctuate by up to 3kg in a day! 

I have not weighed myself this week, it has not been a great week food wise due to circumstances beyond my control so I decided not to put myself through it. The rest of this week is going to be a wash as well, my daughter is having an activity week at her school and it requires lots of baking. Tomorrow the kids are going camping down the beach for two nights I am going as a parent help and I know it is going to be a very carb heavy diet. Still life happens sometimes and I have decided that it is not the end of the world and I know that I am not going to put on all the weight I have lost so far. I may not lose this week but I am going to be kind to myself about it.


----------



## kiwigirl

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Grrrr, my body is living in this stupid state of starvation and it's completely backfiring. It hurts so much to eat, and because of the gas build up, I'm NEVER hungry so I'm lucky if I eat 800 calories in a day. I'm actually GAINING weight from it now (after losing 12 pounds initially).
> 
> Trying to do my best to get the calories down and get out exercising. Having a delicious strawberry banana smoothie with some vanilla ice cream in it for a little extra fat!
> 
> Any suggestions for healthy foods I can have in liquid form would be great!


Hey MM, you can make smoothies out of anything. My daily smoothie fix is a combination of veges and seeds mixed with fruit juice. I probably have posted this before but here is what I put in my smoothie:

A fresh beet, silver beet/spinach, broccoli, cabbage, carrot, (actually, whatever veg tickles your fancy) sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, flax seeds, chia seeds, I was adding a tin of pineapple to sweeten it up but I don't need to anymore as my palate has adjusted to it. I blend it all with pure fruit juice and it is yummy. I have it for breakfast and slurp on it all day. It has enough protein in the seeds to keep me going for about 4 hours quite happily. If you struggle to get your daily quota of vegetables this is the perfect way to do it. Basically its a meal in a cup.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Any suggestions for healthy foods I can have in liquid form would be great!


Just substitute ice-cream with low-fat yogurt or skim milk when you do your smoothie.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

If you eat nothing but raw veggies, fruit and low fat nuts, will you lose weight?


----------



## DraftXDressage

Yes, and you'll also get super sick.


----------



## Kayella

Meat is good for you!! Try to restrict your carb intake instead. Like no wheats, such as rice, any kind of pasta, or bread. Also, only eat fruit in the morning as your body can metabolize the large sugars easier. The greener the vegetable, the better it is for you. For snacks, beef jerky is great! Low carb and something alot of people like, and isn't expensive, either. Please do not cut meat out of your diet, it can make you very sick. Vegetarians and vegans have to take massive amounts of vitamins just to stay healthy.


----------



## Kayella

And another tip! When you get a pang of hunger, or you get a craving, drink a glass of water. It fills you up quick, and the bloated feeling will make you not want to eat.


----------



## Kayella

And another tip, sorry guys! Your weight fluctuates throughout the day, so try and weigh yourself the same time every day to get a more accurate outcome. And optimism is always the key! Look at yourself in the mirror and say, "Dang I look skinny!! Glad I didn't eat that candy bar!" Haha, I always like to feel my pudge and notice how it's not so pudgy as it was yesterday, even if it was the same as yesterday! Your brain likes to play games with you, so twist the game around


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

My weight was fluctuating really bad! And it stopped finnally and i was 185 in January and im now 172! WOO i lost weight! And then i was fluctuating at 10lbs usually.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

kitten_Val said:


> Just substitute ice-cream with low-fat yogurt or skim milk when you do your smoothie.


I'm deliberately using ice cream because I'm having difficulty drinking my calories in a day. It also makes it nice and thick, even just a couple tablespoons. I bought some whey protein powder today to try in my smoothies!

I discovered meat pies go down quite well right now! Yay for gravy! LOL Quite possibly the only time in my life I actually need to eat the things I probably shouldn't be!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Susan Crumrine said:


> If you eat nothing but raw veggies, fruit and low fat nuts, will you lose weight?


It also depends on how much. It would be almost impossible to meet your caloric intake eating this, and if your body goes into starvation mode, you won't lose weight. There's "anorexic" mode where you consume few enough calories that your body doesn't have any choice, but if you linger in the in between zone, your body will scarf every last calorie as energy and actually start storing your fat on you.

Since my surgery, I'm in that "starvation" mode where I'm lingering around 800 calories and it's actually have a reverse effect as opposed to eating my proper 1200 to 1500 calories and losing weight.


----------



## horseloverandy

how do you sign up for this? im pretty new...


----------



## Jake and Dai

So after stuffing my face all last week with carbs, being on the right track for the past few days has enabled me to lose about 2 lbs. Probably water weight but still inspiring when looking at the scale. Now to just keep it going.

It seems a week before Flo comes to visit, I scarf up everything in sight, whether I'm hungry or not. It makes me feel like a bloated beached whale so I just need to really think of how much better I feel eating healthy foods rather than carb laden crap

Easier said than done!

So, in terms of the goal 'losing by the 10s', I'm back approximately to where I started. Ah!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well even though it's a bad week, I'm still down a pound! 

I did see pics today on fb, people have already found morel mushrooms in my area. It's at least a month earlier than normal. I'm going to go check out our honey hole this afternoon, if I find them, the diet is going out the window! YUM!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

horseloverandy said:


> how do you sign up for this? im pretty new...


Join the thread, commit to lose 10 lbs with us and we have been weighing in and sharing our progress weekly. 

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## kitten_Val

Susan Crumrine said:


> If you eat nothing but raw veggies, fruit and low fat nuts, will you lose weight?


What nuts are considered to be low fat? I thought all of them are fatty, so just curious here. 

Grapes, bananas, avocados and alike give lots of calories even though they are veggie/fruits. I've read at least grapes and avocados (was something else, just can't remember at the moment) are not recommended when you try to lose.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Quite possibly the only time in my life I actually need to eat the things I probably shouldn't be!


LOL! Use the opportunity then! 

I have issues with the stomach for last couple weeks, so can eat only very few foods. And (of course) those that are bad for you weight-wise.  I'm not even trying to weight myself until it's all over.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

I have been really frustrated with no movement on the scales... I walk to work 3 or 4 mornings a week, which is almost 2 miles, plus I walk the dog another 1-1.5 miles (though that is a lot more of a meander than a walk), but I AM moving more... just the weight isn't! 

So this week, I added some Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds DVDs... A lot of people think the idea of marching in front of your tv for several miles is completely silly but this is my "home" - I lost 40lbs JUST doing these videos and eating better when I was unemployed and couldn't afford to go to the gym... so I am going back to what I know. So in addition to those miles that I walk several times per week, I am kicking, sidestepping, and knee-lifting my way back towards a loss, damnit!

I also have gotten into the habit of keeping a large bowl of salad in the fridge at all times (when it empties, I make another) - lots of yummy veggies and just a bit of cheese, little bit of low fat dressing and those make up my lunch the majority of the time, and my side for whatever meat we're having at night. It just doesn't move! Grrr!

Anyone have suggestions for breakfasts? Right now I have a turkey bacon sandwich with an egg (fried in non stick so no oil/butter, etc with it) on whole wheat with a bit of non fat Miracle Whip, and a Danactive yogurt drink. I want to get rid of the bread, I think, but I need something else that will fill me. If I ditch the bread and add an extra egg, I will have less calories and more protein... hmmm.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I'm in the same boat... its been a month of fruit, veggies, and soups and i havent lost a pound! I was supposed to have lost 10 by now. My bridal shower is in 2 weeks and my wedding in 8 months. I am not happy about this and to be honest, thinking about quitting.I wasnt gaining weight when i ate what i wanted. Now i watch everything i eat and the scale doesnt move... which way would i rather it be??


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am no expert, I think I heard pistachios are low fat.
I don't know much about dieting, I always worked too hard to have to worry about calorie consumption.
But now, alas, I am broken down (an old mare) and need to learn to eat better.
The extra weight is not helping the broken bones, titanium rods or the rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I'm in the same boat... its been a month of fruit, veggies, and soups and i havent lost a pound! I was supposed to have lost 10 by now. My bridal shower is in 2 weeks and my wedding in 8 months. I am not happy about this and to be honest, thinking about quitting.I wasnt gaining weight when i ate what i wanted. Now i watch everything i eat and the scale doesnt move... which way would i rather it be??


Are you sure you're getting enough calories? Contrary to VERY popular belief, eating LESS calories then your body needs will cause you to not lose weight and possibly even gain weight. If your body feels threatened in any way by starvation, it will immediately start hoarding all your calories instead of burning them. I am 194 pounds right now, and my target calories are about 1500. If I eat less then 1200 calories, I will NOT lose weight because my body starts hoarding my calories.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I think im taking in enough calories. I did this 2 years ago and lost weight. I also had a gym membership though. I know im not moving enough, but to not be loosing anything? Big bummer.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I know how you feel. I joined Weight Watchers last year, and I dropped about 10 pounds in a month just by eating. I joined a boot camp the second month, and 3 times a week for an hour every time I worked my butt off doing mostly cardio and very little muscle training. After a month, I GAINED 5 pounds. I know the whole "muscle has more volume then fat" but it's REALLY disheartening to put in that much work and gain weight, especially when doing cardio. I actually burst into tears at a Weight Watchers meeting, it was so embarrassing.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I hate to tell anyone what I weigh.
I saw the chart in the doctor's office and it said for my height I was almost obese.
But my Dr. said muscle weighs more than fat and not to worry.
I don't want to start weighing myself.
I will know by how my jeans fit.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

According to those silly charts, I AM obese which I find just ridiculous. I am an active person, I know I'm overweight but I can run/ride/do hard labor.

I recently read an article where studies have shown that even though you may be overweight/obese, if you are an active person, you are still more healthy then someone of optimal weight who is a couch potato.

People tend to forget that being overweight is a symptom, not a cause of health problems. You don't get diabetes because you're overweight, you get diabetes because of the foods you eat that are MAKING you overweight. Some people are just bigger people, and if you're still eating healthy and exercising, you're better off then someone who doesn't!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I'm in the same boat... its been a month of fruit, veggies, and soups and i havent lost a pound! I was supposed to have lost 10 by now. My bridal shower is in 2 weeks and my wedding in 8 months. I am not happy about this and to be honest, thinking about quitting.I wasnt gaining weight when i ate what i wanted. Now i watch everything i eat and the scale doesnt move... which way would i rather it be??


It's never not worth it to treat your body right by giving it an appropriate type and amount of fuel and making it move. That's what I have to keep telling myself anyways. LOL


----------



## kitten_Val

Folks, don't rely on charts much. A lot depends on what your bone structure is. For example I have wide/big bones (as many in my family), so I'll never look/weight like one of those skinny narrow model even if I drop all weight.


----------



## kiwigirl

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, don't rely on charts much. A lot depends on what your bone structure is. For example I have wide/big bones (as many in my family), so I'll never look/weight like one of those skinny narrow model even if I drop all weight.


So very true. I am built like a brick poo house, very broad shoulders large feet and hands. We had a friend from Canada staying here last week, she is 6 ft and thought she had freakishly large hands. How embarrassing to find that me at 5ft 6" had bigger hands than her. I can be thin but I can never be light or petite!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

So, I went shopping yesterday with my friends as a store was having a sale, and I tried on a pair of size 16 capri's and they were quite baggy so I was MORE then happy! At my heaviest 212 pounds, I was right on that verge of size 18!

I decided for motivation to buy size 14 capri's and didn't try them on. I figured by the time it's warm enough to wear them, I'll fit them! Well it's a good thing it's supposed to be +15 next week because I CAN DO THEM UP!!!!!

I don't think I've had a happier moment lately. They're quite snug and I wouldn't want to sit down in them, but they DO UP! SIZE 14!!!

Oh and me and Shay-la are entering a 5k for MS on May 6, so we're going to start a walk/jog schedule to get into shape! We're probably not jogging it but going to try jogging at least part of it!


----------



## FlyGap

Down 4 lbs. this week! I really didn't do anything special, just watched my cravings... I WANTED SALT AND CHOCOLATE AND CHIPS AND DIP, ooohhhhh I hate this time. Still managed to loose! Woohoo!

I'm with you gals, I cant judge my weight with my body type. Me 5'2 at 130 (my goal) looks like a skinny tall girl at 110. I got me some big bones and massive muscle in my legs! Oh, and I'm a hobbit and wear size 9 shoes. You heard me, 5'2 with size 9 feet!!! So I take 10 lbs off just accounting for my skis!


----------



## Fellpony

Lost 3lbs now 17 st 7lbs  245 lbs.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, don't rely on charts much. A lot depends on what your bone structure is. For example I have wide/big bones (as many in my family), so I'll never look/weight like one of those skinny narrow model even if I drop all weight.


YES YES YES!!!! Charts arent to your body frame, I lost 13lbs in less than a month and im a big guy and if i lost more weight ill be the same size. Im 5' 11" and have a large frame. A guy i know hes 6' 3" and weights 10 lbs about less than me is super skinny. But if i was that tall id weight 20lbs more than him probably. No one except a few in my family are bean stalk type frame people, so im not and never will be.


----------



## kiwigirl

Well ladies and gents weighed in today. I have lost 5kg since I started this endeavor. I pledged to lose 10kg and I am very proud to say I am half way there!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Holding steady at 195lbs. :-( I guess the lack of exercise from my surgery is catching up to me!


----------



## Cat

I've lost my first full 10 lbs since starting! WooHoo!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Good job Cat!!! Congrats!! Don't stop now, keep up the fruitful work!


----------



## farmpony84

Cat said:


> I've lost my first full 10 lbs since starting! WooHoo!


Is it ok to call names?

I weighed myself this morning and have gone up almost two pounds. BUT... My close are fitting better and my tummy has gone down so I can only hope that it's muscle mass....


----------



## Cat

farmpony - its most likely a gain in muscle for you.

I seriously thought I was going to gain this week. I was BAD and I've hit a platuea the last coule weeks. And this past weekend we had a few drinks, a night of chinese buffet and one night stopped for DQ blizzards. I was totally expecting to have gained a few - so was absolutely shocked that I lost. Weighed myself this morning just to make sure it wasn't a fluke - but nope, still at the same weight loss.


----------



## tecara

My grandson broke my scale so I don't know if I've lost any... but I feel better and my clothes seem to be fitting better too!!!! So that is encouraging.


----------



## kitten_Val

Folks, what kind of scales you use? Mine shows different numbers depending on where I place it in room... :?


----------



## tecara

I have/had a digital that weight to the .2... every little bit of loss I found encouraging. I always keep it in the same place in the bathroom so haven't noticed if it weighted differently in different places. but yes that is a factor to consider. I also use the scale on my WII but I do find that really varies, by placement as well as time of day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow-some of you have had great success & it sounds like most are at least getting smaller & some are staying the same. I haven't come across my scale yet,so don't know where I am weight wise, but my clothes are fitting ok. Love the hints here & the support. The Battle of the Bulge seems to go on for ever-I don't think we can ever let our guard down.


----------



## tecara

Thought I would share this article... 

Why Horseback Riding Makes Women Happy

Enjoy!!


----------



## PaintedPegasus

Just joined the site...wondering if you ladies are still on your 10lb quest. Seems it's been a couple of weeks since anyone posted. 

Anyhow, hope you all are on the right track!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hi all, it's been a bit since I've checked in. My mother in law passed away 2 weeks ago and needless to say dieting has not been much of a concern. I've not gained it all back, but have gained back a couple pounds. Going to start all over this week.


----------



## Saddlebag

After a mild heart attack an older friend was told he'd have to lose 50 lbs. That number became overwhelming, causing him considerable stress. Not good. I asked him if he thought he could lose 10? Well, yes, he thought he could do that. I suggested that when he got the first 10 off to then and only then to think about the next 10. I'd learnded that when I had to tape and mud the drywall in my house, an overwhelming task, until I decided to focus on one wall at a time and take it from start to finish, including primed and painted. It worked. I applaud you gals for breaking your weight loss down in to manageable tasks.


----------



## FlyGap

Thanks Saddlebag!

So sorry MHF! Hang in there.

I'm proud to report that I've lost 9 of the 10 lbs!! WooHoo!!
9 more to go before I get to my "ideal" weight.
I lost control for a couple weeks and gained several pounds back,
caught it just before I went back up to 150 and then got HARD CORE!

Get ready Rick, a slimmer, leaner, mamma is ready to RIDE!


----------



## tecara

uggg so frustrated... can't seem to get that scale to move at all!!! Up the working out, spending more time outside with the horses, watching what I eat and that darn thing just will not move


----------



## FlyGap

Are you eating breakfast Tecara?
I hate eating in the mornings, but if I eat my eggs I can count on loss.
Gardening is really giving me a work out too! I had the hub dump the new garden soil across the yard from where I need it, so packing 50lb. bags of soil is really helping! Maybe get some garden rocks to decorate the yard and have them dropped off far from the area you are going to put them in. I hauled rocks up from the river in a baby stroller to decorate my yard, lost at least 60lbs. of baby weight in three months 6 years ago!


----------



## farmpony84

I weighed myself and I went down... 


Get ready!


ARE YOU READY?????


1 pound...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^Breakfast is what makes a big difference for me too. I've made an effort to feed myself first. My old habit was get up before dawn, feed horses, feed dogs, feed cats, ride, then head to the house...by the time I finished it was past lunch time. I have a box of lara bars in the tack room now and eat while I do the morning rush


----------



## tecara

Yeah I have been bad the past couple of weeks with breakfast, life's been busy... but now that you mention it when I was eating first thing in the morning I was lossing weight... Ok ... up 30 min earlier to make sure I eat... Thanks for the idea


----------



## Jake and Dai

I just restarted yesterday morning...for the 5th time. Sigh...

But as of end of day 2, so far so good!


----------



## Malice

Do you guys mind If newbies pledge?


----------



## Joe4d

I figured I was too big for my horse, and needed to loose some weight. So I bought a bigger horse.


----------



## Tnavas

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Hi all, it's been a bit since I've checked in. My mother in law passed away 2 weeks ago and needless to say dieting has not been much of a concern. I've not gained it all back, but have gained back a couple pounds. Going to start all over this week.


Sorry to hear of your loss (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Tnavas

farmpony84 said:


> I weighed myself and I went down...
> 
> 
> Get ready!
> 
> 
> ARE YOU READY?????
> 
> 
> 1 pound...


1 pound is better than no pounds, with the next one it will be 2 pounds and before you know it it will be 10 pounds

To date I've lost 26½lbs since Xmas - had a bad week while at Horse of the Year as meals were hap hazard and not always the right stuff - back on track now though and hopeing the scales will be my friend next weigh in.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Joe4d said:


> I figured I was too big for my horse, and needed to loose some weight. So I bought a bigger horse.


My big guy is 17hh and around 1600lbs. Not sure I can get much bigger!


----------



## Fellpony

After 6 months of watching what I was eating I dropped of the wagon for a month.

But now ready to lose my 10lbs for this challenge  I want to keep losing for a while yet as I have a lot to lose still.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Tnavas said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss (((((HUGS)))))


Thank you. My hubby is back to work this week so I've thrown myself into horse work and mindless physical labor, going to get rid of the lbs I gained back via chocolate and stress eating.


----------



## Saddlebag

Ladies, 20 years ago I got in to body building just because more strength is great to have. The first thing the trainer said was to toss the scales. They are not a true indication of what is going on in the body. We were to get a notepad and take our measurements, neck, upper arms, lower arms, chest, waist, hips, upper and lower legs before we started. We measured weekly recording the numbers. As I put on muscle I was pleased with how more toned I was looking. After about three months I hopped on a set of scales and had put on 15lbs., yet I was wearing smaller clothes. I confessed to the trainer and he reminded me of why we toss the scales. Weightlifting burns calories even hours after you stop, it revs up the metabolism. And no, you won't be built like a man because it requires more tetosterone than we woman have. So rethink your plan and hit the weights. My workouts were 30 min 5 days out of 7. The body needs to rest and rebuild. There will be times that fitting in a workout can't happen so that is one of your day's off but don't miss two days in a row. During my workouts my warmups were 15 min on the bike, (good cardio) then 15 min on various upper body, then 15 on lower body. Done.


----------



## Joe4d

ditto on saddle bags, weight is a bad measurement. Use you jean size or tape measure and measure your body fat percentage. You can take an inch off your waste and be fitter and healthier yet actually weigh more.
Muscle is denser than fat.
SO instead of a I wanna loose 10 pounds goal, (something I could do over night by dehydrating,) have a I wanna drop 5% in my body fat percentage.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Well, it's taken awhile but I'm finally down 2.8 pounds! 

It's the little things I notice - I'm not giving up foods I enjoy, but I'm starting to become much more aware of being full. We had a slumber party the night of the horse show and ordered pizza - I ate one and a half slices. I was full halfway through the second slice and without even thinking, just put it down and threw it out later.

I'm the kind of person who would wolf down half a pizza on my own before and make myself sick over it, and my IBS would go crazy the next day. No IBS symptoms this time!


----------



## OkieGal

I'm happy to report that I've lost 20 more pounds since I last posted!
I feel amazing and everyday I feel like I'm getting stronger. I recieved quite the complement from my father today. He asked me, "So, how much have you lost? Looks like you've lost about 40."
I was brimming. Mind you, I've only lost 30 pounds all together but my dad doesn't notice anything new about me, so I was excited.


----------



## Tnavas

okiegirl that is awesome! - it's amazing how much better you feel to lose the weight - I've lost 26½pounds and I feel so much more energetic.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Hey all. Im bumping this thread back up. I had a Dr. appt recently and could not believe my BMI. Neither could she apparently, because we decided to try me on Phentermine- an apetite suppresant. I have been on it since 5/16 and have lost exactly 6 lbs in that week. 

The results are promising, but better yet, im changing the way I eat and how active I am. I thought I was doing well before, but I am not really focusing on no carbs and portion control. My wedding is in 5 months. I cannot wait to see where i am in 5 months. FYI- they only prescribe this for 3 months but i hope to have a great eating/excercise program in place by then! Yay!!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

I'm on phenterimine as well! It does do wonders, huh? The only bad thing is if you don't eat ENOUGH and you go off the pill, you're likely to gain quite a bit back.


----------



## IslandWB

I am finaly down my first 10lbs! I am down to 213 now! 

On to the next 10 now

And I really need to get my mare back in shape again...lol


----------



## mn2132

Hey everyone, I'm going to jump in here and tell you that I lost 74 lbs since the beginning of last september. I am 6'3" and went from 261 lbs to 187 lbs. My secret was strictly diet and exercise. I ate a ton of chobani greek yogurt ( I had one at breakfast, with lunch and an afternoon snack). At dinner, I ate what my family was having, but if it was fattening I made sure to not fill my plate completely. I splurge on friday and saturday nights, eating whatever I want. 

It is such a good feeling to have ridded myself of excess pounds. I am looking to lose about 10 more lbs.


----------



## sommsama09

Well i've lost 12kgs so far :shock: been eating lot of veg, and smoked cod (a fish i enjoy!), my mum was the one who started the diet, shes lost an incredible 18kgs (i bought her a horse riding voucher for rising on the beach so that was her "carrot""). Congrats to anyone else loosing weight!!


----------



## Lexiie

I'll sign up
I'm going to loose 10 lbs by eating more fruit, stop snacking, and eat more vegetables. 
I'm also going to start taking my horse on walks, and take my dog for longer walks
I'll also start riding the two OTTBS that never get ridden and are a real challenge for my core and legs

I'll post every week on Friday
As of today I am 187.5 lbs


----------



## midnighthighway

Well we can all tell that i can't sleep tonight... i just read through all 23 yeah 23 pages of this thread.. how is everyone doing with their challenge of getting into a better shape? I dont need to lose any weight unless I go back to the track and racehorses but not right now. I could probably be fine with gaining some. By reading this I think I have learned about many new ideas that go along with eating healthier.. Im an athlete and I run track/cross country in school but that doesnt mean I watch what I eat. Im kinda bad about that but Im working on it. I cant eat fish but many of the other ideas suggested, I might try and work into my diet. Hope all is going well for you working to become healthier.  -R


----------



## Maple

Count me in! I pledge to lose 10 lbs.. and another few 10s after that.. my baby is almost a year now and I'm afraid the excuse of "I've got a baby belly" is running out of credible time! I'm going to do at least 20 min on the rowing machine in the evening and walk a few laps of the gallop every day at work... started ab exercises the other day, but no point doin them when I've got the belly sittin ontop of them


----------



## mn2132

I'm telling you guys, chobani yogurt was a big part of why I lost so much weight so quick! It has zero fat and includes probiotics that help with digestion.


----------



## Country Woman

I am down to 179 yea


----------



## CowboysDream

tecara said:


> I have/had a digital that weight to the .2... every little bit of loss I found encouraging. I always keep it in the same place in the bathroom so haven't noticed if it weighted differently in different places. but yes that is a factor to consider. I also use the scale on my WII but I do find that really varies,* by placement as well as time of day*.


It makes sense that you would notice it would vary based on the time of day. You want to make sure you always weigh/measure yourself at the same time. I generally weigh myself after I empty the bladder and in the buck nakedness. That way, I don't have to worry about if my clothes were heavier the day before, or if what I ate is weighing me down.


----------



## CowboysDream

I wasn't sure how to edit my post, but I have more to add ^_^; so please forgive me for double posting.

I have been reading the thread posts randomly and noticed a few things. 
a) Someone asked: "_If you eat nothing but raw veggies, fruit and low fat nuts, will you lose weight?_"
_
The answer to that is... it depends. If you are eating just those items, sure it is harder to gain weight, but it is definitely possible to do it. Someone replied with the starvation mode argument. Well its not exactly something I believe in, and there are studies about whether it exists or not. I think people exaggerate the effects it has. (Is Starvation Mode a Myth? | Last Stop Fat Loss <- has some good reading in there)

b) Keep in mind that the scale only tells you if you lose 'weight'. There are many factors that will contribute to your weight going up or down. For instance: muscle weighs more than fat or if you have a lot of salt you will retain water thus increasing your overall weight on the scale. 

c) 1lb of fat == 3500 calories. To lose 1lb of fat, you need to burn 3500 calories. The easiest way to figure out how many calories you should eat to lose weight is to take your maintenance calorie level and minus 500 calories (this isn't the most accurate way, but it works). If your maintenance is 2000, you would need to consume 1500 calories. By the end of the week you should have theoretically lost 1lb (hopefully of fat) because 500 * 7 is 3500. 

If you don't know how to calculate your maintenance calories you can google it and there are formulas where you enter in your height, weight, age and activity levels. Or there are sites who will do that for you. Take it with a grain of salt, you may need to tweak it for you as nothing is 100% accurate. I generally do a few calculations with different formulas or sites and average them, then go from there. 

d) Make sure you eat your protein!!! Nuts, fish, chicken can be the best types. If you aren't sure just research it. And carbs won't kill you. 

e) Keep a food journal. I found that I snacked a lot and didn't realize how much it added up. When I wrote it down and calculated the calories I felt more in control.

Anyways, I know this mini informative speech wasn't asked for, but I hope it helps someone. 


_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I am officially 10 lbs down today!! I started this 2 weeks and 1 day ago. I cannot wait to see how my wedding dress will fit when I go for my fitting/alternation appt in a month and a half.


----------



## CowboysDream

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I am officially 10 lbs down today!! I started this 2 weeks and 1 day ago. I cannot wait to see how my wedding dress will fit when I go for my fitting/alternation appt in a month and a half.


 I bet you will look fabulous!


----------



## tecara

Sigh... i have been "stuck" for so long that I have stopped weighting... but working daily with the horses I do find I'm getting firmer at least and have better stamina too


----------



## kiwigirl

Happy days guys. I started a seismic contract eight weeks ago, today is the 3rd day off I have had in that eight weeks. I have been working 10 hours a day 7 days a week and have lost approximately 20 kg. I am very happy.

Because I knew I would be working in the field, my workshop is a container in the middle of no where (it took 2 weeks for the portaloo to turn up, I was getting sick of squatting in the bushes lol), with no amenities at all. I decided to splash out and buy meal replacement shakes. They have been fricken amazing!! I have a shake for breakfast and lunch and then for dinner I have a massive plate of salad and vegetables with a small meat portion. My dinner takes about 10 minutes to cook - fry up the meat, stir fry the vege and voila I am done. 

When i started on this thread I was 113kg I am now down to 91kg. My goal is 70kg and it is not so far away now. I have another 3 weeks or so of work so I will continue on with my replacement shakes for the convenience and because they really work. Once this contract finishes I will go back to more normal eating and my exercise regime so my weight loss may slow down but that is ok.


----------



## horseluver2435

If I am not technically 'plus sized' but want to lose some weight and get healthy, can I join?


----------



## CowboysDream

horseluver2435 said:


> If I am not technically 'plus sized' but want to lose some weight and get healthy, can I join?


Of course! (As far as I know...) This is a thread to provide support to other people trying to lose weight to be more healthy  You should fit in just fine! I believe you just have to pledge to lose 10lbs and say how you will do it.


----------



## horseluver2435

Well then.
I pledge to lose 10 lbs.
I plan on doing this by cutting out much of the processed, high sugar content food I eat daily.
I have type 1 diabetes, and am working on bringing my A1C down, and hopefully this will help. I want to increase the amount of fruit & veggies that I eat and drop the white bread, pasta, snack food diet that I have fallen into. It is way too easy to eat half a bag of Doritos or potato chips! 
Same thing with ice cream. I am trying to decrease the amount of ice cream I eat- it is my weak spot. I love it and have a hard time balancing between too much and not enough, because if I don't eat it at all I lose the fight & binge on it. 
So! Tens pounds, at least, for my health, my horse & my breeches.


----------



## Hailey1203

I pledge to lose 10 pounds. 

I'm going to start, by doing a full body clense. For 4 days, i will only be drinking water. (Ive talked to my doctor about this). It'll remove all the built up waste in my system.

As well, i have completely stoped drinking soda. And already its making a difference.

I will also start working out, running, or riding 6/7 days a week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stopping soda is a very good thing, but only water for 4 days? And your DR. approves? That is pretty drastic. But doable, if you don't get headaches or feel too weak/dizzy.Just be aware, you may have to adjust that, OK? Be careful.


----------



## Hailey1203

Cacowgirl said:


> Stopping soda is a very good thing, but only water for 4 days? And your DR. approves? That is pretty drastic. But doable, if you don't get headaches or feel too weak/dizzy.Just be aware, you may have to adjust that, OK? Be careful.


Yeah, talked to my Dr. Said its a good idea, just no longer then 4 days. It flushes your body, and boosts your metabolism!


----------



## CowboysDream

I pledge to lose 10lbs. I am measuring my food intake when I can and calculating calories and exercise on myfitnesspal. I am also doing a minimum of 3 hours of exercise whether it be rollerblading, jogging, biking or riding.

A big reason I am so motivated is I feel losing my excess weight will really improve my riding and help the horse I ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

So when I began last week I was 247lbs. This week I weighed in at 244lbs. 

And I see I forgot to put my stats in my initial post. I am 5'10, my highest weight ever was 260 (that I know of) and my lowest was 225. I am 23 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

So this week hasn't been the best with the eating outness. Lots of salt and super tired lately since I haven't been going to sleep at a proper time + doing home repairs. I have been maintaining the 244lbs so that's good. I am back on track and hopefully will get some exercise in this week.


----------



## Tasia

I was on a very strict weight loss plan for seven months. I lost 40 pounds. How ever I went on to maintnece and gained back four.I pledge to lose ten pounds by eating less, doing fun workouts and riding with my kick butt coach.
I worked out twice yesterday. Once this morning then I have an evening lesson and a walk with a friend.


----------



## CowboysDream

Tasia said:


> I was on a very strict weight loss plan for seven months. I lost 40 pounds. How ever I went on to maintnece and gained back four.I pledge to lose ten pounds by eating less, doing fun workouts and riding with my kick butt coach.
> I worked out twice yesterday. Once this morning then I have an evening lesson and a walk with a friend.


This is great! Congrats on the 36/40lbs lost. You sound like you are headed in the right direction with all that activity!


----------



## CowboysDream

So I weighed in at 241lbs this week.  When I get to 237lbs it will be my first 10lbs lost since joining this thread! <3


----------



## Lexiie

Well, I kinda gave up last time, but I'm back and realize I really need to do this!
I've been getting sick because I don't eat healthily enough.
I pledge to loose 10 lbs by doing more work around the stable, eating healthy, and working out/walking
I'm 5'9" 185 lbs


----------



## CowboysDream

Lexiie said:


> Well, I kinda gave up last time, but I'm back and realize I really need to do this!
> I've been getting sick because I don't eat healthily enough.
> I pledge to loose 10 lbs by doing more work around the stable, eating healthy, and working out/walking
> I'm 5'9" 185 lbs


 You can do this!  And remember don't get too carried away, you don't sound/look that big. But everyone carries their weight differently and you know whats best


----------



## Lexiie

thanks!!


----------



## chasingfireflies

I'm new and I'm pledging to lose 10 lbs. I will do this by going to water aerobics 3 times per week, working out on the ellipitcal 4-5 times per week for at least 35 minutes, and always saying yes to my hubby if he asks if I want to go lift weights with him!

I'm on a 50 lb weight loss journey, with my goal being the first 25 lbs at which time I will be rewarding myself with riding lessons!! So...that's really only 2 pledges away since I'm down 5 lbs already!! That seems totally manageable!

I'm also keeping track of my eating and workouts on myfitnesspal!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I am officially down 20 lbs! I went to get my veil and fit into my same wedding dress 2 sizes smaller!! Luckily the store will do an exchange for the smaller size. That was a huge motivation to keep on pushing. Down 20 with 30 more to go. I can do this and I am so happy to see so many people striving to be healthier. I have felt so much better since beginning this journey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

This should help me.. I decided that afte my first 9 months of horse trade school I'm going to join police academy and head toward being a K9 Officer with training and art on the side..so I'm gonna need to get up off my lazy *** and do more than occasionally walk. I'm also going to quit smoking as soon as September hits, and I won't be going back. I know I can quit if my boyfriend does, and he said he's going to do so with me.

I pledge to lose 10lbs by doing 50 sit-ups a day, walking a mile on the treadmill (Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday), going canoeing/fishing more with my bf, doing 50 elevated push-ups at least once a day, lift some weights to tone my arms up, and maybe trying to eat a little healthier.
I'm currently at 5'7" and about 220lbs. While it's mostly muscle, I still got a little gut and a bit of jiggle in my thighs  lol.

I'm gonna do this and add to my ego, and I'm gonna make both myself and my boyfriend proud. I'm gonna be able to dress up in some nice, tight clothes and wow some people when we go out, that is my goal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kido

Okay, I'm fairly new to the forum and I'm in too!! I pledge to lose 10pounds and hopefully a little more after that. I do it for my horse! I have started doing Tae Bo 3 times a week and after the TB session, I do sit-ups and push-ups. For now I'm only doing 4 sets of 8 reps each.

I also want to cut down on starch and I have a very sweet tooth, so I want to cut down on the sugar too. Will check in to report on my progress weekly.


----------



## CowboysDream

Kido said:


> Okay, I'm fairly new to the forum and I'm in too!! I pledge to lose 10pounds and hopefully a little more after that. I do it for my horse! I have started doing Tae Bo 3 times a week and after the TB session, I do sit-ups and push-ups. For now I'm only doing 4 sets of 8 reps each.
> 
> I also want to cut down on starch and I have a very sweet tooth, so I want to cut down on the sugar too. Will check in to report on my progress weekly.


  Welcome to the thread!  Losing weight for the horsies is good motivation! It is one of my main motivations as well.


----------



## Kido

It's just not so easy losing those extra padding after you've turned 40...


----------



## CowboysDream

Kido said:


> It's just not so easy losing those extra padding after you've turned 40...


My mum keeps reminding me of that. But as long as you are consistent with regular exercise and watch your calorie intake you will see results. Remember you didnt gain your weight in 1 day so you can't expect it to come off that fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chasingfireflies

Down my first 10 lbs. Next 10 here I come!


----------



## CowboysDream

chasingfireflies said:


> Down my first 10 lbs. Next 10 here I come!


Yay! great job!!! I'm 3lbs away or so. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

My weight loss has drastically slowed. On 7/27 I was down 20 lbs... a month later I'm only down 4 more. I eat very healthy meals, but I need to get moving more. 2 months til my wedding and I'm determined to get down another 10 lbs!


----------



## TheLauren

I'm in! I will lose 10lbs...

I just joined weight watchers, and I am recording everything I eat, eating breakfast, and exercising. 

Congrats to everyone on here!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I totally forgot about this thread. *holds wrist out for slappage* 

Anyway, I'm on my 3rd week of p90x. Holy smokes, it's some horrific torture BUT last night I got on a pair of silk pajama pants that I haven't been able to wear in who knows how long. Put them on after a shower, even being post-shower sticky they went on AND they are loose. :happydance:

I haven't weighed myself (intentionally, I'm trying to focus on inches lost and how my clothes fit) but will later on to keep track for this thread. Pretty stoked at how well this is working. My fave pair of perfect snug fitting wrangler retros now go on & off without unbuttoning them, slightly bummed I'm going to have to give up my favorite jeans, need to make a trip to boot city for new ones  My hubby also made me a deal that if I can get through the whole 13 week lean program without cheating and skipping a day we will go on a vaca in March. Originally planned a cruise but I'm thinking we're renting a beach house somewhere because I WILL look good in a swimsuit if it kills me and I am going to flaunt it :lol: 10 more weeks to go of my workout cycle....


----------



## kiwigirl

Congratulations to all who have joined this thread and are working toward their goals. Well done everyone! Keep up the good work and hope you all can get help and encouragement here.

Well, since I joined this thread I have lost 30kg. I need a whole new wardrobe but don't think I will bother until I have reached my goal weight. My weight loss has now slowed down which is fine with me as I am now concentrating on healthy food rather than extreme dieting. 

I eat vegetables three meals a day most days and am still avoiding processed high carb foods like white bread, sugary things, pasta and white rice. Pretty much my rule of thumb is if its white - don't eat it. I still lean toward high protein, low carb eating and all the vege I eat are dark leafy greens, broccoli and cauliflower, freshly grown. No eating starchy vege such as potatoes and carrots etc. I only buy veges from places where they are grown fresh and am not eating anything imported or frozen. I don't really eat fruit any more but if I do it is only in the morning and only fresh, in season. I am also drinking fresh ginger steeped in hot water or fresh parsley tea or hot water with lemon juice of a fresh lemon in lieu of normal tea or coffee.

So kind of a lifestyle change really but one that is maintainable. And of course I exercise 5 nights a week for an hour and a quarter. I am still using my 'log' which I step up and down on while I watch tv. I have got very creative with my log, incorporating various arm movements while I step. It is actually quite hard work but beats lying on the couch stuffing my face with junk food, feeling **** about how fat I am!


----------



## vera

It looks like this thread is old, but I'm in! I want to lose 10 lbs. 

I will reach my goal by walking the dog, going to the gym and watching portion sizes.


----------



## dee

I ran into trouble - developed severe pain in my left knee and was virtually immoble. GAINED several pounds and weight 306 at the doctor's office. Turned out to be arthritis in my knee (doctor was just sure that it was torn cartilage, but I told him I didn't remember any injuries to that knee that would have cause it. Doctor gave me an injection in my knee, and it's very much better. Down to 292 in just over two weeks. I sure wish the weight loss would continue to be that fast, but it probably won't. 

Sadly, overall, that means I STILL haven't lost my first 10 from when this thread started... :-(


----------



## sommsama09

Well... been a while since i have been on here :wink: Lost about 8 kilo... and put 5 back on.. :embarrased: Im back on my diet though :lol:


----------



## Lexiie

I'm having so much trouble with loosing weight ):
I'm only 16, and I can't drive yet. My mom's busy with other things so she doesn't go out and buy food very often.
If we had lots of veggies and fruits I'd be okay, but this is driving me crazy ):
It's been the same three or four pounds for weeks >.<


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im starting this too! I try to pledge to lose 10 or so pounds! BY watching HOW much I eat LOL.. I tend to eat through-out the day. I just weighed myself.. at 130lbs. So I want to get down to 125?


----------



## dee

*I did it!!!!*

Well, sort of anyway. According to my scale, I've lost my first ten pounds since going back on my eating plan!

(This she says while snacking on popcorn):lol:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Well... I had lost 26 lbs an thought for sure I'd be posting a "30 lbs down!" post, but noooo. I gained 6 back.  I am more active and still.. kinda... ok not really watching what I eat all the time. 

I'm back to eating better and am going to continue to be active. Hoping to lose 10 more which will bring me down to 126#, and then I'm going for the next 10... I think I'll be fine if I weigh 116#- I'm very short so I need to be low teens.


----------



## FlyGap

Go Girls Go!!

I'm distraught. I gained everything back plus a few after I started, GRRRRRR!!
Work is insane, I feel cruddy, and totally stressed out. The weight gain REALLY doesn't help either. For my birthday Mom gave me some cash to go buy some new jeans, I tried on several pair and walked out with a cheap pair because I REFUSE to buy jeans that I AM going to be too small for ASAP! 
Sadly I have NO clothes to wear right now.

We took a family portrait the other day and I looked terrible. It's gone to my face and I looked puffy, didn't help that they put me RIGHT UP FRONT either! So I looked huge while everyone in the back who is heavier than me looked smaller. 

Honestly though I just don't feel good about myself, that's the problem! 
Can't start working out until week after next because I'm slammed with projects, but after that it's ONNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
Again. LOL!


----------



## dee

It's the stress that's causing the weight gain. I know that's been a lot of my problem, too. Flygap - somehow you have to find some time for yourself - even if it's only 5 or 10 minutes at a time. Go for a walk at lunch (I can't leave my "area," but I cheat and take the stairs up to the break room to grab a cup of coffee - I could get one in the little break room on our floor, but I make myself go upstairs. Some days, I drink a lot of coffee!)


----------



## FlyGap

Thanks Dee,
I think you are right. I've been really good about eating and I can't figure out WHY I keep on gaining. Guess it is stress. I wish I was like DH, when he gets stressed (which is all the time) he loses tons of weight, which he can't afford!

I work at home so just a bit ago I went out and picked the horses hooves and sprayed them down. I feel tremendously better now!

Hang in there girl, keep up the coffee "habit", that's a GREAT idea! My work area is upstairs in the loft so I get a cup of water or go make some tea, go start some laundry, wash the dishes, let the dogs out, about 50 times a day, so thats 50 flights of stairs right?!! Maybe I need to leave the remote and phone down there too?


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Just thought I'd post and say, I've lost 80 pounds since the end of February! That's the equivalent of my younger sister or two roping saddles. :lol: I've gone from a size 20 to a size 8, 253 lbs to 170 lbs, and I have NEVER felt better! 

Here's some pictures for comparison.
(I know the second one is a bit skimpy, it's my halloween costume. lol.)


----------



## FlyGap

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Saddlebag

Barrelwannabe, Look at what you were hiding under the fat? A beautiful young lady. The butterfly has emerged from her cocoon. Congratulations.


----------



## dee

BW, I am so proud of you! (And envious, too!) I am so big, that if I lost 80 pounds, no one would be able to tell but me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Woot! WTG Barrel! :clap:

I still haven't weighed myself BUT I got in an old pair of jeans I've not worn in awhile today and it felt ahhhhmazing!  P90X is my new best friend, my very very evil best friend. Adding brazil butt lift to the rotation next week so fair warning, there may be some whining. :lol:

Fly - perhaps we could skype and workout together LOL! Stress is a killer for losing. That's usually what does me in. Keep your chin up!


----------



## FlyGap

YES! I would be down!
I can't start until next week I have a major project sitting on my desk and I go to print on the 1st!! Then I will figure out my laptop and it's on. Too fun!
Looking into P90X to see what I'm getting myself into, ...
It would be funny to start a HF skype workout group!
I've got my major projects done (after this) for the rest of the year so I have to get my hiney in gear so poor Rick can haul me around... He needs work himself, crazy how humans and horses can loose so much muscle so fast. We are both pretty fluffy.
How long before bikini time, LOL!

I just choked down three homemade breakfast burritos, hey they had lettuce on them! Bacon is my ultimate stress buster.
Rick got 6 pears and a couple old apples.


----------



## barrelbeginner

okay guys.. so not that big but im down 5 lbs from when i posted one page ago! 125 ish.. give or take some!


----------



## CowboysDream

Alright with school and Holidays all my free time has been sucked away from me! I have't been super on top of my eating so I have started to re-change that. I have not gotten the chance to step on a scale in awhile but I think if I did I would find I maintained or gained 2lbs or so. 

Feeling revved up again and starting to get moving 

PS. My boyfriend has his first horseback riding lesson Friday!  !!!! So excited. We were jogging the one day (the day prior I was holding 2-point or doing no stirrup work I forget) and I was a bit sore... He was being a brat/little stinker about it saying I don't use any muscles riding so I told him she can try horseback riding. ^__^


----------



## CowboysDream

Alright lost my 10lbs I said I was going to lose like last month(s) or so haha. Slow and steady anyone? I realized I don't drink hardly any water (like maybe 1 glass of water a day)... So I upped my water to try and hit the 8 eight-ounce glasses / day minimum. It seems to help, and I am feeling thirsty all the time now. 

Apparently when you don't drink enough water your kidneys don't function properly and end up giving the rest of their work to your liver. So your liver can't concentrate on metabolizing stored fat into energy. So it can't work 100% at metabolizing the fat. Also when you don't drink enough water I read that your body will retain/hold onto the water because it doesn't know when it will get more. So once you start drinking steadily, then your body will let go of those water stores. 

Again this is just what I read off the internet. But hell water is good for me, and I should consume more! So I am onto my next 10lbs which will take me down to 227lbs.


----------



## barrelbeginner

good job CowboysDream!! Congrats.. One time my dads friend WOULDNT drink 30 minutes BEFORE he ate ANY meal.. and 30 minutes AFTER.. Ive heard that helped him lose some weight as well.. 

ANyone want to try that and let me know if its true? if it works or not? lol

EDIT: or maybe HE drank some water 30 minutes before eating. to fil him up a bit?


----------



## CowboysDream

That sounds very likely lol . Who knows. I drink the most when I am eating I find, it helps fill me up


----------



## zynaal

I'm in...10lbs .. that will make me a little happier, and Lacey too, I hope! Maybe late to the thread, but then, I just joined , ya? I need the accountaiblility I think, else I just gain the weight back. Grr.. I have NEVER weighed this much, I hate it hate it hate it! Disabilities don't help , but still.. gah! 

<meep> help?


----------



## CowboysDream

zynaal said:


> I'm in...10lbs .. that will make me a little happier, and Lacey too, I hope! Maybe late to the thread, but then, I just joined , ya? I need the accountaiblility I think, else I just gain the weight back. Grr.. I have NEVER weighed this much, I hate it hate it hate it! Disabilities don't help , but still.. gah!
> 
> <meep> help?


Welcome to the forum  and congrats on your new journey of losing 10lbs. 
What is your plan of action for losing weight? Also, if you don't mind me asking, what sort of disabilities do you have? (If you don't want to answer that is fine) 

Some things I have been doing are:
- Trying to drink at least 8 eight ounce glasses a day
- Doing extra walking / jogging (park farther away at the grocery store/ get off the bus a stop earlier etc)
- Going for jogs, hikes, bike rides, etc. 
- Cut out all juice and soda
- Limit junk food
- Eat smaller portions and making sure to stop when I am full, not when my plate is empty

Other things that might help you:
- Look into joining some sort of sports team
- look into clubs like water aerobics or something
- Get a gym membership and go!


----------



## zynaal

Well, I'm not shy about it. My problems have to do with a very touchy back that likes to quirk out on me, degenerative disease in my knees, making it hard to anything with stairs, and the final touch is my feet, sigh, which makes it hard for me to stand for more than a couple of minutes in any one spot. Makes it dang hard to work too., which sucks. SO no jogging, and long walks of more than a block are extremely difficult. Bikes are okay, just uncomfortable, but I have a portable one at home to ride. Between that and my horseriding I hope to gain some headway.


----------



## CowboysDream

You will just have to make sure your eating is 80-100% then


----------

